# Patchnotes 2.2 für World of Warcraft



## Flauwy (13. Juli 2007)

*Hier sind die aktuellen vorläufigen Patchnotes zum kommenden World of Warcraft Patch 2.2:*

(Eine kurze Übersicht findet Ihr in unseren News)

Allgemeines

* Abhärtungswertung: Die Reduzierung der prozentualen Chance, einen kritischen Treffer zu erleiden, verringert nun auch den erlittenen Schaden durch Schaden-über-Zeit-Effekte um denselben Prozentwert.
* Die Berechnung des Schadensmodifikators durch Abhärtung, für den Fall, dass ein Angreifer über Bonusschaden für kritische Treffer verfügt, wurde korrigiert.
* Kraftregeneration: Bei jedem Effekt, der die Rate der Kraftregeneration (Mana, Wut, Energie, Fokus) ändert, wird jetzt sofort ein Betrag entsprechend der alten Regenerationsrate gutgeschrieben, und etwa 2 Sekunden später beginnen die Zeitintervalle mit der neuen Regenerationsrate. Durch diese Änderung wird die Funktionalität von Zaubern wie 'Hervorrufung' und 'Anregen' verbessert, bei denen es bisher vorkommen konnte, dass Zeitintervalle nicht genutzt wurden.
* Filme aufzeichnen auf dem Mac: Benutzer des Mac-Clients können nun Ingame-Videos im QuickTime-Format aufzeichnen. Es stehen eine Reihe von Optionen zur Verfügung, so kann man u.a. unterschiedliche Codecs (H.264, Motion-JPEG oder Pixlet) und Auflösungen auswählen, sowie die gewünschte Bildrate selbst bestimmen. Im Tastaturbelegungsmenü können nun Tasten zum Starten, Stoppen und Abbrechen der Videoaufzeichnung bestimmt werden. Weitere Informationen gibt es im Spiel, unter dem Menüpunkt 'Mac-Optionen'. Um diese neue Funktion verwenden zu können, werden Mac OS X 10.4.9 und QuickTime 7.1.6 oder besser benötigt. Nicht alle Mac-Systeme verfügen über genügend Leistung, um Videos mit hoher Bildrate problemlos aufzuzeichnen. Wir empfehlen daher, zunächst ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen zu experimentieren, um eine optimale Konfiguration für das eigene System zu finden.
* Die großen Paladinsegen wirken nun auch auf Begleiter.
* Nichtkämpfende Begleiter können nicht als Ziel für Zauber oder Fähigkeiten gewählt werden.
* Wenn man durch Wächter angegriffen wird (wie z.B. beschworene Treants), wird man von neutralen Wachen nicht mehr automatisch angegriffen.
* Mit Hilfe von Versammlungssteinen können nur noch Spieler beschworen werden, die auch die notwendige Stufenvoraussetzung erfüllen.

PvP

* Arenen
o Gegenstände, welche im Tooltipp als Questgegenstände markiert sind und einen Effekt beim "Benutzen" oder "Anlegen" haben, funktionieren in PvP-Arenen nicht.

Druiden

* Katzengestalt (Nachtelf): Verglichen mit den Angriffsreichweiten eines Tauren in Katzengestalt und anderen Angriffsreichweiten, war die Nahkampfreichweite der nachtelfischen Katzengestalt zu gering. Sie wurde entsprechend erhöht.
* Wirbelsturm: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass 'Wirbelsturm' auf zwei Zielen gleichzeitig aktiv ist, wenn man sich im Freien befindet.
* Wirbelsturm: Paladinauren, 'Aura des Volltreffers' und 'Aspekt des Rudels' werden automatisch wieder reaktiviert, sobald die Wirkung von 'Wirbelsturm' abgelaufen ist und zuvor eine dieser Auren auf dem Opfer aktiv war.
* Wutanfall: Deaktiviert man diesen Stärkungszauber vor Ablauf der normalen Wirkungszeit über einen Rechtsklick auf das Stärkungszaubersymbol, wird nun auch die Reduzierung des Rüstungswertes aufgehoben.
* Die Zauber 'Wutanfall' und 'Ingrimm' sollten den Druiden nicht mehr in den Kampfmodus versetzen. Solange diese Zauber aktiv sind, werden angesammelte Wutpunkte weiterhin nicht abgebaut.
* Wucherwurzeln: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass 'Wucherwurzeln' auf zwei Zielen gleichzeitig aktiv ist, wenn man sich im Freien befindet.
* Wucherwurzeln: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass verschiedene Ränge dieses Zaubers gleichzeitig auf einem Spieler aktiv sind.
* Naturgewalt: Das Wirken dieses Zaubers in einer neutralen Stadt führt nicht mehr dazu, dass das Opfer durch die Stadtwachen angegriffen wird. Außerdem wird der Verstohlenheitsmodus von in der Nähe befindlichen Gruppenmitgliedern nicht mehr aufgehoben.
* Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Winterschlaf' und 'Wucherwurzeln' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.
* Hurrikan: Dieser Zauber unterliegt nun den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden. Zusätzlich wurden die Bonusschadenskoeffizienten erhöht.
* Hurrikan: Bei Rang 3 wurde ein Fehler im Tooltipp korrigiert.
* Aufschlitzen: Der Schaden dieser Fähigkeit wird nun korrekt addiert, wenn zwei unterschiedliche Charaktere 'Aufschlitzen' auf dasselbe Ziel wirken.
* Zerfleischen: Die grafische Anzeige der Restwirkungsdauer sollte nun auch für 'Zerfleischen' korrekt angezeigt werden, nachdem der Effekt auf dem Ziel erneuert wurde. Wenn das Ziel durch 'Zerfleischen' getötet wird, sollte es nicht mehr vorkommen, dass der Schwächungszauber manchmal auf ein nahegelegenes Ziel übertragen wird.
* Griff der Natur: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt auch ausgelöst, wenn der Druide sitzt.
* Baum des Lebens: Die Gruppenaura von 'Baum des Lebens' wirkt jetzt über den vollen Radius von 40 Metern, wie es im Tooltipp angegeben ist.

Jäger

* Aspekt des Geparden: Diese Fähigkeit macht einen Jäger jetzt auch benommen, wenn er im Sitzen von einem Angriff getroffen wird.
* Aspekt des Rudels: Diese Fähigkeit macht Gruppenmitglieder jetzt auch benommen, wenn sie im Sitzen von einem Angriff getroffen werden.
* Aspekt der Viper: Diese Fähigkeit wurde leicht überarbeitet. Je niedriger das gegenwärtige Mana des Jägers ist, desto mehr Mana wird regeneriert. Bei einem Manavorrat von 60% entspricht die regenerierte Manamenge der Wirkung des alten Zaubers 'Aspekt der Viper'. Unterhalb dieser Manamenge ist der neue Zauber effektiver als sein altes Gegenstück (es wird bis zu zweimal soviel Mana regeneriert wie zuvor), während er oberhalb dieses Schwellenwertes weniger effektiv ist, als zuvor. Die alle 5 Sekunden regenerierte Manamenge entspricht immer mindestens 10% der Intelligenz des Zaubernden, kann aber auch niemals mehr als 50% der Intelligenz des Zaubernden betragen.
* Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Eiskältefalle' und 'Wildtier ängstigen' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.
* Mal des Jägers: Die grafische Anzeige der Restwirkungsdauer sollte nun auch für 'Mal des Jägers' korrekt angezeigt werden, nachdem der Effekt auf dem Ziel erneuert wurde. Wenn man diesen Zauber erneut auf ein Ziel wirkt, um die Wirkungsdauer des aktuell aktiven Zaubers zu erneuern, sollte nun die entsprechende Manamenge verbraucht werden.
* Das Wirken der Fähigkeit 'Fass!' verbraucht kein Mana, wenn der Begleiter auf 'passiv' eingestellt ist.
* Irreführung: Das Benutzen von Gegenständen solange 'Irreführung' aktiv ist, verbraucht nun wie vorgesehen eine Aufladung des Zaubers.
* Zuverlässiger Schuss: Der Tooltipp für den Angriffskraftbonus von 'Zuverlässiger Schuss' war ungenau und wurde entsprechend korrigiert. Der angezeigte Schaden wird nicht verändert.
* Salve: Dieser Zauber unterliegt nun den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden. Zusätzlich wurden die Bonusschadenskoeffizienten erhöht. Dieser Zauber verbraucht jetzt auch wie vorgesehen Aufladungen von 'Irreführung'.

Magier

* Arkane Geschosse: Einige Spezialeffekte (Procs) wurden durch diesen Zauber nicht ausgelöst (z.B. Magtheridons Auge), dieser Fehler wurde behoben. Wenn der Zaubernde über ein erhöhtes Zaubertempo verfügt, sollte der Tooltipp nun korrekt aktualisiert werden.
* Blizzard: Dieser Zauber unterliegt nun den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden. Zusätzlich wurden die Bonusschadenskoeffizienten erhöht.
* Drachenodem: Die bewegungsverringernde Komponente des Zaubers wird jetzt korrekt als Verlangsamungseffekt behandelt. Immunitäten und Zauber entfernende Effekte funktionieren jetzt korrekt in Verbindung mit 'Drachenodem'.
* Frostnova: Dieser Zauber unterliegt jetzt wie vorgesehen den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden.
* Glühende Rüstung: Dieser Effekt kann jetzt ausgelöst werden, während der Magier sitzt.
* Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Verwandlung' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.
* Verlangsamen: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, zwei Ziele gleichzeitig zu verlangsamen, wenn man sich im Freien befindet.
* Der Zauber 'Zauberraub' gewährt nun den korrekten Wert, wenn er auf eine gestapelte Aura angewendet wird.

Paladine

* Die Abklingzeit für 'Segen der Freiheit' wurde auf 25 Sekunden erhöht.
* Segen des Schutzes: Wenn ein Spieler betäubt ist, kann er diesen Zauber nicht mehr auf andere wirken. Unter diesen Umständen kann der Zauber nur auf den Spieler selbst gewirkt werden (um den Betäubungseffekt zu entfernen).
* Die Wirkungsdauer der folgenden Segen wurde auf 10 Minuten erhöht: 'Segen der Könige', 'Segen des Lichts', 'Segen der Macht', 'Segen der Rettung', 'Segen des Refugiums' und 'Segen der Weisheit'.
* Segen der Opferung: Die Abklingzeit beträgt jetzt 1 Minute.
* 'Weihe' betrifft nun korrekt große Kreaturen.
* Die Wirkungsdauer der folgenden Segen wurde auf 30 Minuten erhöht: 'Großer Segen der Könige', 'Großer Segen des Lichts', 'Großer Segen der Macht', 'Großer Segen der Rettung', 'Großer Segen des Refugiums' und 'Großer Segen der Weisheit'.
* Das Talent 'Gunst des Hüters' erhöht die Wirkungsdauer von 'Segen der Freiheit' um 2/4 Sekunden.
* Auge um Auge: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt auch ausgelöst, wenn der Paladin sitzt.
* Die Zauberzeit und die globale Abklingzeit für 'Hammer des Zorns' wurden jeweils um 0,5 Sekunden verringert.
* Illumination: Paladine sollte jetzt auch Mana durch diese Fähigkeit erhalten, wenn sie sich direkt zum Trinken hinsetzen, nachdem sie einen kritischen Heiltreffer erzielt haben. Wenn ein sitzender Paladin durch 'Illumination' Mana erhält, wird er sich nicht mehr automatisch hinstellen.
* Richturteile: Es kann nicht mehr vorkommen, dass Zauber dieser Art manchmal einen Spezialeffekt (Proc) zweifach auslösen.
* Verschanzen: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt auch ausgelöst, wenn der Paladin sitzt.
* Abrechnung: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt auch ausgelöst, wenn der Paladin sitzt.
* Rechtschaffene Verteidigung: In manchen Fällen konnte es bisher vorkommen, dass dieser Zauber nicht funktionierte, wenn der Paladin, der ihn wirkte, gerade unter den Einfluss eines Gruppenkontrolleffekts durch eine Kreatur geriet. Dieses Problem wurde behoben.
* Siegel der Rechtschaffenheit: Der Tooltipp wurde überarbeitet. Für Einhand- und Zweihandwaffen werden jetzt unterschiedliche Werte angezeigt, außerdem wird der Wert durch das Tempo der momentan angelegten Waffe modifiziert. Anstatt einer Reihe unterschiedlicher Zahlen für einhändige und zweihändige Waffen sowie unterschiedlicher Geschwindigkeiten anzuzeigen, wird nun ein einzelner Wert angegeben.
* Siegel der Vergeltung: Wenn zwei unterschiedliche Charaktere 'Siegel der Vergeltung' auf dasselbe Ziel wirken, wird der Schaden der Fähigkeit nun korrekt addiert.
* Die Wirkungsdauer des Zaubers 'Siegel der Vergeltung' wurde auf 15 Sekunden erhöht. Zusätzlich verursacht man jetzt sofortigen heiligen Schaden, wenn man 'Siegel der Vergeltung' auf ein Ziel wirkt, auf dem bereits 5 Anwendungen des Siegels aktiv sind.

Priester

* Fokussierte Macht: Dieses Talent erhöht jetzt die Trefferchance aller Komponenten von 'Massenbannung' in korrekter Weise.
* Innerer Fokus: Wenn die Effekte der Zauber 'Schattenschild' oder 'Berührung der Schwäche' ausgelöst werden, verbraucht dies nun keine Aufladung von 'Innerer Fokus' mehr.
* Brunnen des Lichts: Alle auf dem Zaubernden aktiven Heilbonuseffekte erhöhen nun auch die Heilung dieser Fähigkeit.
* Massenbannung: Es besteht nun eine Chance, der Komponente des Zaubers zu widerstehen, die Immunitätseffekte aufhebt (Segen des Schutzes, Eisblock, etc.). Ein entsprechender Eintrag wird nun im Kampflog angezeigt. Außerdem wird der Vestohlenheitsmodus von Schurken und Druiden in Katzengestalt nicht mehr durch diesen Zauber aufgehoben.
* Gedankenkontrolle: Es wird jetzt eine sofortige Fehlermeldung angezeigt, wenn 'Gedankenkontrolle' auf Kreaturen gewirkt wird, die gegen diesen Zauber immun sind (bisher schien es immer so, als wäre der Zauber erfolgreich, aber ohne Wirkung).
* Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Gedankenkontrolle' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden reduziert.
* Schmerzunterdrückung: Dieses Talent verringert jetzt die Chance, dass alle auf dem Priester aktiven Stärkungszauber gebannt werden. Bisher wurde nur die Bannchance von Stärkungszaubern verringert, die gewirkt wurden, während 'Schmerzunterdrückung' aktiv war.
* Gebet der Besserung: Dieser Zauber kann nicht mehr auf einen Wichtel überspringen, auf dem 'Phasenverschiebung' aktiv ist. Außerdem steht das geheilte Ziel nicht mehr automatisch auf.
* Gebet der Besserung: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt auch dann ausgelöst, wenn ein Spieler durch Effekte Schaden nimmt, die von freundlichen Zielen stammen.
* Schattenschild: Diese Fähigkeit funktioniert jetzt auch korrekt, wenn der Priester betäubt wurde, er flieht oder bewegungsunfähig ist.
* Untote fesseln: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass 'Untote fesseln' auf zwei Zielen gleichzeitig aktiv ist, wenn man sich im Freien befindet.
* Woge des Lichts: Jedes Mal, wenn der Effekt dieser Fähigkeit ausgelöst wird, gewährt sie ihren Bonus wie vorgesehen nur einmalig auf den nächsten gewirkten Zauber 'Göttliche Pein'. Die Interaktion mit 'Innerer Fokus' wurde korrigiert.
* Berührung der Schwäche: Diese Fähigkeit wird nun auch korrekt ausgelöst, wenn der Zaubernde auf einem Reittier sitzt.

Schurken

* Klingenwirbel: Diese Fähigkeit verursacht jetzt auch bei einem zweiten Ziel Schaden, wenn das erste Ziel durch einen Schaden absorbierenden Schild geschützt ist, der jeglichen Schaden verhindert (z.B. 'Machtwort: Schild').
* Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Blenden' wurde auf 8 Sekunden und die Abklingzeit auf eine Minute reduziert. Zum Anwenden dieser Fähigkeit wird nun kein Blendungspulver mehr benötigt.
* Die Fähigkeit 'Flüchtigkeit' verringert jetzt die Abklingzeit von 'Blenden' um 8/15 Sekunden.
* Meister des hinterhältigen Angriffs: Der Bonusschaden durch dieses Talent wird jetzt korrekt entfernt, wenn ein Schurke durch einen Zonenwechsel seine Verstohlenheit verliert.
* Kopfnuss: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass 'Kopfnuss' auf zwei Zielen gleichzeitig aktiv ist, wenn man sich im Freien befindet.
* Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Kopfnuss' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.
* Schwert-Spezialisierung: Durch dieses Talent erhaltene Extraangriffe können nicht mehr zusätzliche Extraangriffe auslösen.

Schamanen

* Totem der Erdbindung: Das Totem beendet jetzt nicht mehr den Verstohlenheitsmodus von Schurken.
* Erdschild: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass 'Erdschild' auf zwei Zielen gleichzeitig aktiv ist, wenn man sich im Freien befindet.
* Elementarfokus: Dieser Effekt wird nicht mehr durch den freien Zauber, der von 'Blitzüberladung' ausgelöst wird, verbraucht.
* Waffe der Flammenzunge: Der Schaden von Rang 6 wurde geringfügig verringert, so dass dieser nicht mehr besser sein kann als Rang 7.
* Fokussierte Gedanken (Wiederherstellung): Diese Fähigkeit verringert jetzt die Wirkungsdauer von Stille- und Unterbrechungseffekten um 10/20/30%.
* Blitzschlagschild: Diese Fähigkeit funktionert jetzt auch korrekt, wenn der Schamane betäubt wurde, er flieht oder bewegungsunfähig ist.
* Wächter der Natur: Diese Fähigkeit kann jetzt auch ausgelöst werden, wenn der Schamane sitzt.
* Totems, welche nur nützliche Effekte für befreundete Ziele gewähren, lösen keine Angriffe von neutralen Stadtwachen mehr aus.

Hexenmeister

* Die Wirkungsdauer der Zauber 'Verbannen', 'Verführung', 'Dämonensklave' und 'Furcht' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.
* Blutsauger: Wenn der Zaubernde über ein erhöhtes Zaubertempo verfügt, sollte der Tooltipp nun korrekt aktualisiert werden.
* Inferno: Die Angriffe der über diesen Zauber beschworenen Höllenbestie sorgen nun dafür, dass der Hexenmeister durch die Wachen neutraler Städte angegriffen wird.
* Die Fähigkeit 'Abfangen' (Teufelswache) verursacht jetzt auch bei Gegnern Schaden, die gegen Betäubungseffekte immun sind.
* Netherschutz: Diese Fähigkeit kann jetzt auch ausgelöst werden, wenn der Hexenmeister sitzt.
* Einbruch der Nacht: Diese Fähigkeit kann jetzt auch ausgelöst werden, wenn der Hexenmeister sitzt.
* Feuerregen: Dieser Zauber unterliegt nun den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden. Zusätzlich wurden die Bonusschadenskoeffizienten erhöht.
* Saat der Verderbnis: Tote Ziele werden nicht mehr fälschlich zur Schadenshöchstgrenze für diesen Zauber gezählt.
* Umschlingende Schatten: Der Effekt dieses Talents hält jetzt nicht mehr endlos an, wenn 'Umschlingende Schatten' aktiviert wird, während der Zaubernde von einem NSC bezaubert ist.

Krieger

* Die Fähigkeit 'Überwältigen' ist jetzt wie vorgesehen immer dann verfügbar, wenn ein anderer Spieler einem der Schwert-Spezialisierungs-Procs des Kriegers ausweicht.
* Die Fähigkeit 'Blutrausch' sollte den Krieger nicht mehr automatisch in den Kampfmodus versetzen. Solange diese Fähigkeit aktiv ist, verhindert sie den automatischen Abbau von Wutpunkten.
* Blutrausch: Der Krieger sollte nicht mehr endlos im Kampfmodus verbleiben, wenn diese Fähigkeit aktiv ist während er von einem Gebiet in ein anderes wechselt.
* Verwüsten: Die grafische Anzeige der Restwirkungsdauer sollte nun auch für 'Rüstung zerreißen' korrekt angezeigt werden, nachdem der Effekt auf dem Ziel durch 'Verwüsten' erneuert wurde.
* Die Fähigkeit 'Abfangen' verursacht jetzt auch bei Zielen Schaden, die immun gegen Betäubungseffekte sind.
* Schwert-Spezialisierung: Durch dieses Talent erhaltene Extraangriffe können nicht mehr zusätzliche Extraangriffe auslösen.


Gegenstände

* Adamantitbeschlagene Truhe: Diese im Freien gefundene Truhe enthält jetzt stufengerechte Beute.
* Adamantitbeschlagene Truhe: Diese Truhen können keine Adamantitbarren mehr enthalten.
* Adamantitfigur: Dieser Gegenstand unterliegt nicht mehr der globalen Abklingzeit.
* Luftfahrerschleife des Edelmuts: Im Tooltipp dieses Gegenstands wird jetzt die Dauer des Effekts aufgelistet.
* Set - Gewandung des Avatars: Der Setbonus für 'Erneuerung' erhöht jetzt die Dauer von 'Erneuerung' um 3 Sekunden, anstatt den Widerstand des Ziels zu erhöhen.
* Schwarze Qirajipanzerdrohne: Während des Aufsteigens auf dieses Reittier, können keine Zauber mehr gewirkt werden.
* Medaillon des lodernden Zorns: Ziele, die von 'Kopfnuss' betroffen sind, lösen nicht mehr den Effekt dieses Gegenstands aus.
* Blaues Ogergebräu: Versucht man diesen Gegenstand außerhalb der Plateaus des Schergrats zu verwenden, wird jetzt eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt.
* Zerebralkortexverbund: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
* Charaktere, die einen 'Umhang der Todesschwingenbrut' bei Himmelskommandant Keller im Tausch gegen einen 'Apexiskristall' abgeben, erhalten den Kristall jetzt per Post, falls ihr Inventar voll ist.
* Die Geräusche beim Verschieben vieler Gegenstände im Inventar des Spielers wurden korrigiert.
* Set - Gewandung des Verderbers: Der Setbonus für 'Begleiterheilung' wird jetzt durch verursachten anstatt von erlittenem Schaden mit einer geringeren Prozentrate ausgelöst. Zauber mit Schaden über Zeit lösen den Bonus jetzt korrekt aus.
* Set - Gewandung des Verderbers: Bei Heilung durch diesen Setbonus kann es nicht mehr zu kritischer Heilung kommen.
* Krone der Sonne: Dieser Gegenstand löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
* Kristallgewebte Armschienen: Dieser Gegenstand löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
* Dunkelmond-Karte: Wahnsinn: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands wird nicht mehr durch das Anwenden von 'Dämonische Opferung' auf einen Begleiter ausgelöst.
* Dunkelmond-Karte: Kreuzzug: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands wird nicht mehr durch 'Gedankenbesänftigung', 'Tier besänftigen' oder 'Gedankensicht' ausgelöst.
* Rüstungsteile des Todeshauchs: Diese Gegenstände lösen jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
* Plattenschiftung der Entweihten: Die Ehrenkosten des Gegenstands wurden korrigiert und entsprechen jetzt dem vorhergesehenen Wert.
* Vorlage: Mystischer Dämmerstein: Der Händler wird zunächst immer über eine Kopie der Vorlage für einen Edelstein mit +8 Abhärtungswertung verfügen, wenn Halaa von einer Fraktion erobert wurde und wenn der Händler seine Bestände wieder erneuert.
* Angereicherter Terozapfensaft: Die Benutzung dieses Gegenstands löst keine Abklingzeit für die Benutzung aller anderen Getränke und Lebensmittel aus. Der Kaufpreis wurde ebenfalls korrigiert.
* Mit Essenz erfüllter Pilz: Dieser Gegenstand kann jetzt entzaubert werden.
* Gesichtsschutz des Undurchdringlichen: Dieser Gegenstand löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
* Kolben des Teufelshäschers: Dieser Gegenstand kann nicht mehr durch den Heileffekt von 'Vampirumarmung' ausgelöst werden.
* Figur des Kolosses: Dieser Gegenstand unterliegt nicht mehr der globalen Abklingzeit.
* Figur des Kolosses: Dieser Gegenstand kann jetzt auch benutzt werden, wenn der Spieler kein Mana hat.
* Fläschchen: Einige Tooltipps wurden aus Konsistenzgründen angepasst.
* Formel: Brust - Erhebliche Abhärtung: Es wurde ein Fehler im Tooltipp korrigiert.
* Formel: Umhang - Ausweichen: Diese Verzauberkunstformel ist jetzt beim Rüstmeister des unteren Viertels erhältlich. Die benötigten Reagenzien wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 zu entsprechen.
* Formel: Umhang - Großer Feuerwiderstand: Die benötigten Reagenzien für diese Formel wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 besser zu entsprechen.
* Formel: Umhang - Großer Naturwiderstand: Die benötigten Reagenzien für diese Formel wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 besser zu entsprechen.
* Formel: Umhang - Verstohlenheit: Diese Verzauberkunstformel ist jetzt beim Rüstmeister der Expedition des Cenarius erhältlich. Die benötigten Reagenzien wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 zu entsprechen.
* Formel: Umhang - Feingefühl: Diese Verzauberkunstformel ist jetzt beim Rüstmeister von Thrallmar und bei der Rüstmeisterin der Ehrenfeste erhältlich. Die benötigten Reagenzien wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 zu entsprechen.
* Formel: Handschuhe - Überragende Beweglichkeit: Diese Verzauberkunstformel ist jetzt bei der Rüstmeisterin der Hüter der Zeit erhältlich. Die benötigten Reagenzien wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 zu entsprechen.
* Formel: Handschuhe - Bedrohung: Diese Verzauberkunstformel ist jetzt beim Rüstmeister der Sha'tari erhältlich. Die benötigten Reagenzien wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 zu entsprechen.
* Formel: Waffe - Große Beweglichkeit: Diese Verzauberkunstformel ist jetzt beim Händler des Violetten Auges erhältlich.
* Muskelmagenkaugummi: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
* Große Rune des Schutzes: Dieser Gegenstand wurde auf Grund von beständigen Designfehlern für Patch 2.2 umgestaltet. Der Gegenstand verzaubert jetzt ein Brustrüstungsteil, sodass eine Chance pro Treffer besteht, körperlichen Schaden zu absorbieren.
* Handschutz der stillen Gerechtigkeit: Dieser Gegenstand löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
* Gemahlene Skorpokinhaltsstoffprobe: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
* Schwere Teufelseisentruhe: Diese im Freien gefundene Truhe enthält jetzt stufengerechte Beute.
* Gewandung des Leibhaftigen: Der Stärkungszauber 'Flexibilität' dieses Sets wird nicht mehr entfernt, wenn der Spieler Schaden erleidet.
* Kronks Grabbelsack: Dieser Beutel enthält jetzt immer einen Gegenstand.
* Insignien der Allianz: Es wird jetzt angezeigt, dass der Gegenstand Effekte nicht bannt, sondern entfernt.
* Insignien der Horde: Es wird jetzt angezeigt, dass der Gegenstand Effekte nicht bannt, sondern entfernt.
* Gamaschen der Tierherrschaft: Die durch diesen Gegenstand gewährte Ausdauer und Rüstung für Begleiter wurden erhöht.
* Gamaschen der göttlichen Vergeltung: Dieser Gegenstand löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
* Geringe Rune des Schutzes: Dieser Gegenstand wurde auf Grund von beständigen Designfehlern für Patch 2.2 umgestaltet. Der Gegenstand verzaubert jetzt ein Brustrüstungsteil, sodass eine Chance pro Treffer besteht, körperlichen Schaden zu absorbieren.
* Löwenherzchampion: Dieser Gegenstand verfügt jetzt über einen Soundeffekt, wenn sein Proc ausgelöst wird.
* Löwenherzrichtklinge: Dieser Gegenstand verfügt jetzt über einen Soundeffekt, wenn sein Proc ausgelöst wird.
* Lungensaft#!##tail: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
* Mal der Herausforderung: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands wird jetzt durch Treffer von Schaden verursachenden Zaubern auf ein Ziel ausgelöst, anstatt einfach durch direkt Schaden verursachende Zauber.
* Seidenmanschetten des M#!***alls: Die kritische Trefferwertung dieses Gegenstandes ist jetzt die gleiche wie bei Seidenmanschetten des Generals.
* Medaillon der Allianz: Es wird jetzt angezeigt, dass der Gegenstand Effekte nicht bannt, sondern entfernt.
* Medaillon der Horde: Es wird jetzt angezeigt, dass der Gegenstand Effekte nicht bannt, sondern entfernt.
* Barriere des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Dieser Zauberschadenschild ist jetzt bei Arenahändlern erhältlich.
* Beinschützer des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Dieser Gegenstand wird jetzt als Kilt angezeigt.
* Plattenhelm des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Die Nahkampftrefferwertung dieses Gegenstands wurde jetzt auf Trefferwertung abgeändert (dies wirkt sich jetzt auf Distanz- und Nahkampf aus).
* Plattenhelm des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Dieser Helm verdeckt jetzt Gesichtsbehaarung.
* Wehr des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Dieser Heilungsschild ist jetzt bei Arenahändlern erhältlich.
* Ringpanzerhelm des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Dieser Gegenstand verhindert nicht mehr, dass Gesichtsbehaarung angezeigt wird.
* Lederschiftung des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Die kritische Trefferwertung war zu niedrig und wurde angepasst.
* Dunkles Schicksal des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Bei diesem Gegenstand gibt es jetzt eine Schussanimation, die zum Schadenstyp passt.
* Dr. Zwicky: Charaktere, die Gegenstände von Dr. Zwicky erhalten, erhalten diese Gegenstände jetzt per Post, falls ihr Inventar voll ist.
* Rüstungsteile der Netherklinge verfügen jetzt über die korrekten Soundeffekte.
* Öl des Feuerbrandes: Es wurde ein Fehler im Tooltipp korrigiert.
* Anhänger des Violetten Auges: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands wird jetzt korrekt durch Zauber ausgelöst, deren Kosten einem Prozentteil des Managrundwerts entsprechen.
* Mit Macht erfüllter Pilz: Dieser Gegenstand kann jetzt entzaubert werden.
* Rotes Ogergebräu: Versucht man diesen Gegenstand außerhalb der Plateaus des Schergrats zu verwenden, wird jetzt eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt.
* Rüstung des Dimensionswandlers: Der Setbonus für 'Begleiterheilung' heilt jetzt für einen Prozentteil des durch den vom Jäger verursachten Schadens.
* R.O.I.D.S.: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt. OCR - Online Community Representative (german)
 * Weisenfisch Supreme: Der Stärkungszauber dieses Gegenstandes wurde angepasst und funktioniert jetzt wie alle anderen Zauber, die Mana alle 5 Sekunden gewähren. Der Effekt wird jetzt auch korrekt im Charakterbildschirm angezeigt.
* Bauplan: Verschmorte Verkabelung: Händler, die diesen Bauplan verkaufen, erneuern ihren Bestand jetzt wieder nach einer gewissen Zeit.
* Zanzas Glanz: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
* Glänzender roter Apfel: Druiden in Tiergestalt können diesen Gegenstand nicht mehr essen.
* Shuriken der Verneinung: Die Stufe und Werte des Gegenstands wurden erhöht, um anderen Gegenständen von Gruul zu entsprechen.
* Sechsdämonentasche: Die durch diesen Gegenstand gewirkten Schadenszauber werden nicht mehr durch den Zauberschadenbonus des Spielers verstärkt.
* Rationen der Himmelswache: Es wurde ein Fehler im Tooltipp korrigiert.
* Silberkreuz der Himmelswache: Im Tooltipp dieses Gegenstands wird jetzt die Dauer des Effekts aufgelistet.
* Geräucherter Weisenfisch: Der Stärkungszauber dieses Gegenstandes wurde angepasst und funktioniert jetzt wie alle anderen Zauber, die Mana alle 5 Sekunden gewähren. Der Effekt wird jetzt auch korrekt im Charakterbildschirm angezeigt.
* Zanzas Geist: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
* Handfernrohr der verborgenen Flotte: Dieser Gegenstand kann jetzt von Druiden mit veränderter Gestalt verwendet werden.
* Stab des Naturzorns: Aus der Beschreibung im Tooltipp geht jetzt deutlicher hervor, dass der Gegenstand die Grundmanakosten der Gestaltwandlung reduziert, nicht die letztendlichen Kosten.
* Sturmbräu: Im englischen Tooltipp wurde eine Inkonsistenz bei der Groß- und Kleinschreibung korrigiert.
* Zanzas Schnelligkeit: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
* Al'ars Kralle: Der Bonusschaden auf Schussfähigkeiten gewährt jetzt den vollen Bonus für 'Streuschuss' und 'Unterdrückender Schuss'.
* Talasiteule: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstandes hält jetzt die gesamte vorgesehene Zeit lang an.
* Die Questbelohnung 'Geißelbann' der Blutelfenpaladine wirkt jetzt sowohl gegen Dämonen als auch Untote.
* Set - Zierat des unsichtbaren Pfads: Der dem Begleiter durch den Setbonus gewährte Stärkungszauber wird nicht mehr so angezeigt, als ob seine Wirkung jeden Moment enden oder wieder erneuert werden würde.
* Troggbier: Im englischen Tooltipp wurde eine Inkonsistenz bei der Groß- und Kleinschreibung korrigiert.
* Instabiler Talasit: Im Tooltipp wird jetzt angegeben, dass dieser Edelstein zur Kategorie Blau und Gelb zählt und die entsprechenden Eigenschaften besitzt.
* Schuppengürtel des Veteranen: Die Werte wurden angepasst.
* Schuppenschienbeinschützer des Veteranen: Die Werte wurden angepasst.
* Set - Gewandung des Herzens der Leere: Die Tooltipps für den Setbonus, den man beim Tragen von 2 Teilen erhält, wurden geringfügig angepasst, um einen Anzeigefehler zu beheben. Die Funktionalität des Setbonus blieb unverändert.
* Set - Rüstung des Kriegshetzers: Der Bonus 'Rache' wirkt sich jetzt auch korrekt auf 'Schildschlag' aus.
* Wilde draenische Weste: Dieser Gegenstand löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
* Reittiere - Windreiter: Diese Gegenstände lösen jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
* Feuerwasser der Winterfelle: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
* Wolfskopfhelm: Dieser Gegenstand gewährt nicht mehr doppelt so viel Wut wie vorgesehen.
* Weltenbrecher: Der von diesem Gegenstand ausgelöste Bonus verschwindet jetzt nicht mehr bevor er seine Wirkung entfaltet hat.


Berufe

* Die Fraktionshändler des Violetten Auges haben verschiedene zusätzliche Handwerksrezepte im Angebot.
* Ausgelöste Effekte: Handwerksrezepte lösen keine Gegenstände mehr aus, die nur durch Kampfzauber ausgelöst werden sollten.
* Schmiedekunst
o Der von 'Teufelseisenplattenrüstung' gewährte Setbonus wurde auf 'Erhöhte Trefferchance' und 'Stärke' abgeändert.
* Verzauberkunst
o Nexusverwandlung: Die Formel, mit der man Nexuskristalle in kleine Prismasplitter umwandelt, wurde einigen Verzauberkunstlehrern hinzugefügt.
o Kleine Prismasplitter: Die Formel, mit der man große Prismasplitter in 3 kleine Prismasplitter umwandelt, wurde einigen Verzauberkunstlehrern hinzugefügt.
o Große Prismasplitter: Mit dieser Formel können im Verzaubern keine Fertigkeitspunkte mehr gewonnen werden.

Quests

* Die Verstohlenheitsfähigkeit des Murmeltiers funktioniert wieder während der Quest 'Die kleinsten Wesen'.
* Es ist jetzt weniger wahrscheinlich, dass Hexenmeister der Feuerschwingen Spieler in einen Nahkampf verwickeln.
* Es wurde ein Problem behoben, auf Grund dessen ein Charakter seine 'Rune der Dunkelheit' nicht bei Gahk gegen eine 'Kristallgeschmiedete Rune der Dunkelheit' eintauschen konnte, solange er an diesem Tag nicht die tägliche Quest 'Bannt mehr Dämonen' abgeschlossen hatte.
* In der Quest 'Schlechte Medizin' im Schlingendorntal kann die 'Dschungelarznei' jetzt auch bei Dschungelkämpfern gefunden werden.
* Im Vorgebirge des Hügellands wurden dem Lager des Syndikats der Subzone 'Corrahns Dolch' weitere 'Dokumente des Syndikats' hinzugefügt. Dies geht jetzt auch aus dem Questtext hervor.
* Mawg Grimmschlags Skriptereignisse wurden korrigiert.
* Es wurde ein Problem behoben, auf Grund dessen Obsidia, Nachtreißer, Insidion und Zornschwinge manchmal nicht auf das Aufbrechen ihrer Eier reagierten.
* Die Wirkungsdauer der Strahlen des Apexisrelikts und des Apexismonuments wurde leicht verringert, um 2 aufeinanderfolgende Strahlen einfacher trennen zu können.
* Die folgenden Questgegenstände verschwinden nicht mehr vorübergehend beim Aufnehmen: Mythologie der Titanen, Kompendium der Gefallenen, Karten der TOLLEN MINNA, Logbuch der TOLLEN MINNA, Karten der SILBERGEIST und Logbuch der SILBERGEIST.
* Es wurden einige Probleme behoben, auf Grund derer der Kampf der Quest 'Finale' unterbrochen wurde.

Dungeons und Schlachtzüge

* Höhlen der Zeit - Die Schlacht um den Berg Hyjal
o Im Schlachtzugsereignis 'Die Schlacht um den Berg Hyjal' wurde Nicht-Bossgegnern Ruf- und Beutebelohnungen hinzugefügt. Der Ruf, der durch das Besiegen von Bossen erhalten werden kann, wurde zum Ausgleich verringert.
* Höhlen der Zeit - Die Flucht von Durnholde
o Wenn nach dem Scheitern des Ereignisses das Respawnlimit von Thrall erreicht wurde, verschwindet der Epochenjäger jetzt wie vorhergesehen.
o Menschliche Illusion: Zwergen- und Menschenpriester unterliegen jetzt nicht mehr diesem Effekt im Vorgebirge des Alten Hügellands, wenn sie die Schattengestalt aufgeben.
* Karazhan
o Die 'Ablenkende Asche' des Schreckens der Nacht kann jetzt mit 'Mantel der Schatten' entfernt werden.
o Blechkopf in Karazhan ist jetzt immun gegen Blutungseffekte.
* Scholomance
o Der Kälteeffekt der Frostrüstung von Ras Frostraunen zählt jetzt korrekt als bewegungseinschränkender Effekt.
* Festung der Stürme: Die Mechanar
o Bei den tobenden Flammen in der Begegnung mit Nethermant Sepethrea wurde das Bewegungstempo im heroischen Modus geringfügig reduziert.
* Festung der Stürme: Das Auge
o Die von Hochastronom Solarian gewirkten Zauber wurden stark überarbeitet. Die Funktion 'Zorn des Astronomen' wurde komplett geändert. Das 'Mal von Solarian' wurde in 'Licht von Solarian' umbenannt und reduziert nicht mehr den Arkanwiderstand. Der Arkanwiderstand eines Spielers verringert nun den Schaden durch Solarians Zauber.

Benutzerinterface

* Die Handhabung von Gegenständen mit Aufladungen auf den Aktionsleisten wurde verbessert.
* Es wurde ein Problem behoben, bei dem bewegliche Frames nach einer Änderung der Breitbildauflösung außerhalb des Bildschirms endeten.
* Es wurde ein Problem behoben, bei dem bewegliche Frames nach einer Änderung der Interfaceskalierung außerhalb des Bildschirms endeten.
* Es wurde ein Problem behoben, bei dem Schrift abgeschnitten wurde, wenn das Interface skaliert wurde.
* Das Konsolenkommando 'pitchLimit' wurde wieder aktiviert.
* Wenn man in einem Makro ein bestimmtes Ziel für das Wirken eines Zaubers definiert, dieses Ziel aber nicht existiert, wird nun eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt. Zuvor wurde einfach das aktuelle Ziel des Charakters als Ziel ausgewählt.
* Makros mit Bedingungen (Conditional Macros), die mehrere Ziele haben, verwenden jetzt für eine visuelle Reichweitenrückmeldung das korrekte kontextsensitive Ziel.
* Die Verarbeitung von Makros mit Bedingungen (Conditional Macros) wurde stark verbessert.
* Macros mit speziell definierten Zauberzielen werden nun nicht mehr auf das gegenwärtige Ziel gewirkt, wenn das definierte Ziel nicht existiert.
* Weitere Informationen zu LUA- und XML-Änderungen gibt es im Forum Interfaceanpassung.

Spielwelt

* Bei folgenden Fraktionen der alten Welt wurde die Akquisitionsrate deutlich erhöht: Zirkel des Cenarius, Argentumdämmerung, Holzschlundfeste.
* Jaulers Stufe wurde auf 20 (von ehemals 25) heruntergesetzt.
* Die Stufe von Berstern und Alphas der Rotkammgnolle wurde angepasst.
* Arkane Geschosse: Wird dieser Zauber von Kreaturen gewirkt, reagieren Begleiter im Defensivmodus jetzt korrekt.
* Azuregos: Der Tooltipp seines Zaubers 'Frostatem' zeigt jetzt korrekt 'Eingefroren' anstelle von 'Eingeschränkte Bewegung' an.
* Häuptling Mummaki: Diese Kreatur kann jetzt bestohlen werden.
* Doktor Maleficus: Bei dieser Kreatur ist jetzt Taschendiebstahl möglich.
* Peon des Drachenmals: Diese Kreatur verfügt jetzt bei Taschendiebstahl über die korrekte Beute.
* Bei Carolyn Ward, einer Schurkenlehrerin in Unterstadt, wurde eine unpassende Gesprächsoption angepasst, wenn die Schlossknackenfertigkeit des Spielers bei 300-324 lag.
* Hochlord Mastrogonde: Diese Kreatur droppt jetzt immer einen Gegenstand von mindestens guter Qualität.
* Geringfügige Korrekturen in Morgenluft: Der Gemischtwarenverkäufer befindet sich jetzt nicht mehr im Hauptraum, sondern im unteren Gasthaus. Der Tierhändler befindet sich jetzt nicht mehr im oberen Gasthaus, sondern im Hauptraum. Das obere Gasthaus zählt jetzt als Gasthaus.
* Schicksalsschmied der Mo'arg: Von dieser Kreatur kann jetzt das Mal des Sargeras erbeutet werden, nicht mehr das Mal von Kil'jaeden.
* Monströser Kaliri: Dieser Kreatur wurde jetzt Beute hinzugefügt.
* Die Questziele 'Höllengeister' gelten jetzt als untot.
* Verteidiger Aeus in der Bank der Aldor kann nicht mehr von Spielern, die der Fraktion der Seher angehören, angegriffen werden.
* Rabenwächter der Sethekk: Der 'Heulende Schrei' dieser Kreatur zählt jetzt korrekt als bewegungseinschränkender Effekt und kann durch 'Entfesselungskünstler' und andere Fähigkeiten zum Entfernen bewegungseinschränkender Effekte aufgelöst werden.
* Windspäher von Skettis: Der Wirbelsturmeffekt dieser Kreatur kann jetzt durch PvP-Schmuckstücke und 'Zorn des Wildtiers'/'Wildes Herz' entfernt werden.
* Skulloc Seelenschänder im Schergrat beschwört jetzt in korrekter Weise Zerrissene Gespenster, um ihn im Kampf zu unterstützen.
* Leerhäscher: Die Fähigkeit 'Arkane Kugel', die von dieser Kreatur verwendet wird, macht Spieler, auf denen 'Aspekt des Rudels' oder 'Aspekt des Geparden' gewirkt wurde, jetzt korrekt benommen.
* Schwarzwelpe des Wyrmkults: Diese Kreatur kann jetzt gehäutet, aber nicht mehr bestohlen werden.

Mac

* Es wurden verschiedene Grafikoptimierungen in Verbindung mit AltiVec für PowerPC-Mac und SSE für Intel-Mac vorgenommen. Diese Änderungen sollten die Leistung auf Systemen verbessern, die über keine Vertexanimationsshader verfügen, oder auf denen diese deaktivert sind (wird für Systeme empfohlen, die über eine integrierte Intel-Grafikkarte verfügen).
* Dem Optionsmenü wurde ein Dialog für Mac-Optionen hinzugefügt. Dieser beinhaltet sämtliche Mac-spezifischen Funktionen, die momentan ausschließlich für den Mac-Client verfügbar sind (z.B. iTunes Remote und die Möglichkeit, Filme aufzuzeichnen).
* Der Optionsschaltfläche 'Mac-Optionen' wurden neue Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten für das iTunes Remote hinzugefügt.

Bugfixes

* Begleiter verfolgen nun keine Spieler mehr, die die Fähigkeit 'Verschwinden' benutzt haben.
* Gestapelte Gegenstände verschwinden nicht mehr aus dem Inventar eines Spielers, wenn dieser mehrfach von Gebiet zu Gebiet wechselt.
* Die Auflösung des WoW-Clients wird unter Windows nicht mehr auf die Standardeinstellung 800x600 zurückgesetzt, wenn die Auflösung für WoW höher als die Desktop-Auflösung ist, wenn man vom Vollbildmodus zum Festermodus wechselt.
* Der Zauber 'Verwandlung' der Tempelkonkubine zeigt nicht mehr das Schweinesymbol, sondern das korrekte Schafssymbol an, wenn ein Spieler in ein Schaf verwandelt wird.
* Spieler, die dem Verwandlungseffekt des Zaubers 'Qual des Worgs' unterliegen, verfügen jetzt bei Distanzangriffen über eine Angriffsanimation.
* Bei der Begegnung mit Lady Vashj verschwinden die 'Toxischen Sporensegler' jetzt ordnungsgemäß, wenn die Schlachtzugsgruppe komplett ausgelöscht wurde.
* Bei der Begegnung mit Lady Vashj können die 'Toxischen Sporen' Wichtel, auf denen Phasenverschiebung aktiv ist, nicht mehr töten.
* Anzu kann nicht mehr von seinem Spawnpunkt aus weggekitet werden, er kehrt nach einer gewissen Entfernung wieder zu seinem Ausgangspunkt zurück.
* Die Angriffe des Bestrafers der Verdammniswache treffen Spieler nicht mehr, die nicht am Legionsringereignis teilnehmen.
* Bei dem Frauenmodell in der Ankleidevorschau wird jetzt der korrekte Kopf angezeigt, wenn der Charakter mit Hilfe von 'Illusion des Drachenmals' als Höllenorc verkleidet ist.
* Nachdem der Blutelfenrat getötet wurde, kommen keine Trashmobs auf der Großen Promenade mehr nach.
* Spieler können jetzt tägliche Quests annehmen, auch wenn sie ihr tägliches Questlimit bereits erreicht haben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Juli 2007)

nur minimaler nerf für shamis, sonst noch ne verbesserung ;D bis jetzt is mir der patch sympatisch. der nerf gegen schurken is mir als resto eh schnuppe XD

und gewaltig viel bugfixing. bleibt zu hoffen, das die nächstens sachen für content auch noch kommen


----------



## Bl1nd (13. Juli 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nur minimaler nerf für shamis, sonst noch ne verbesserung ;D bis jetzt is mir der patch sympatisch. der nerf gegen schurken is mir als resto eh schnuppe XD
> 
> und gewaltig viel bugfixing. bleibt zu hoffen, das die nächstens sachen für content auch noch kommen



Des Schurken zweiter Name ist mittlerweile Nerf


----------



## Meatanus (13. Juli 2007)

schön, dass der pala jetzt doppelte segen-zeiten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die 5min buffs waren schon sehr lästig, und 15min später auch, wo doch alle anderen buffs mit 30 min hatten.


----------



## JanR (13. Juli 2007)

Ein total unlogischer wl nerv Dot machen keine crits daher bahärtung sinnlos UNFAIR 
wir werden im nahkampf eh schon nierder gemetzelt nu wirken da unsere dots nich ma mehr voll son kack


----------



## Hupe (13. Juli 2007)

Na endlich werden die Palasegen mal ein wenig angepasst! 30 Minuten ist eine akzeptable Buffdauer.


----------



## Lorille (13. Juli 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> Des Schurken zweiter Name ist mittlerweile Nerf



Was wurde hier generft? Blenden wurde in der Arena eh rasch dispellt / gebrochen. Die geringere Abklingzeit und das wegfallende Reagenz ist imho ein Buff.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2007)

Dann wäre da noch, die abgesenkte Dauer von "Kopfnuss" auf 10 Sekunden im PvP (ist für mich weniger schmerzlich, da ich ohnehin nur PvE mache). 

Was richtig nervt ist der Schwert-Spez Nerf. Die Spezialisierung kann keine zusätzlichen Schwert-Angriffe auslösen. *böööh*


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juli 2007)

* Glühende Rüstung: Dieser Effekt kann jetzt ausgelöst werden, während der Magier sitzt.

Ist doch schon längst der Fall. So wie so manche andere Sachen auch, aber naja...


----------



## Belantur (13. Juli 2007)

JanR schrieb:


> Ein total unlogischer wl nerv Dot machen keine crits daher bahärtung sinnlos UNFAIR
> wir werden im nahkampf eh schon nierder gemetzelt nu wirken da unsere dots nich ma mehr voll son kack




soweit ich gehört habe profitieren aber die dots von den krit. bonis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu dem muss ich sagen stehen hexenmeister auf dem realmpool glutsturm und blutrausch recht häufig unter den ersten drei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WL gehört halt nicht in den nahkampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sihua (13. Juli 2007)

> * Begleiter verfolgen nun keine Spieler mehr, die die Fähigkeit 'Verschwinden' benutzt haben.



wichtigster Teil für uns Schurken ...
endlich werden uns die Mistviecher der Jäger nicht ewig hinterher rennen

Was das Blenden angeht wird sich zeigen ob das nun ein Nerf war oder nicht ...


----------



## Castellior (13. Juli 2007)

Schön, daß Blizz so vehement an den korrekten Sounds arbeitet. So ein Bullshit geht mir am A... vorbei. Mal abgesehen davon, daß der Patch eh kaum sinnvolles enthält. Absolut überflüssig. Blizz flüchtet sich wieder mal in irgendwelche ominösen Bugfixes, schiebt euch den Patch sonst-wohin

HF & Good Loots


----------



## luzi-kun (13. Juli 2007)

* Begleiter verfolgen nun keine Spieler mehr, die die Fähigkeit 'Verschwinden' benutzt haben.


Nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen hieß es Seitens Blizzards ständig: "Dies ist so gewollt und wird nicht geändert."
Interessant...eindeutige Bugs werden also wiedermal als Features verkauft...


----------



## Lorille (13. Juli 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was richtig nervt ist der Schwert-Spez Nerf. Die Spezialisierung kann keine zusätzlichen Schwert-Angriffe auslösen. *böööh*



Der ja schon vor Ewigkeiten kommen sollte, aber nie Bugfrei implementiert werden konnte. Trifft mich jetzt persönlich nicht so hart, ich glaube ich hab da auch noch nie nen Doppelproc bekommen.


----------



## nuels (13. Juli 2007)

JanR schrieb:


> Ein total unlogischer wl nerv Dot machen keine crits daher bahärtung sinnlos UNFAIR
> wir werden im nahkampf eh schon nierder gemetzelt nu wirken da unsere dots nich ma mehr voll son kack



echt ma ist das scheiße -.- man lasst doch die <Wls ma in ruh!!! hab extra Wl angefangen weil die so stark waren und die werden immer schwächer und schwächer das nervt extreeeeem
wenn die noch schlechter werden, dann hör ich auf mit wow weil ich kein bock mehr hab ne neue klasse anzufangen 

nur nerfs für hexer echt kagge -.- 
:-P

lg nils


----------



## tütty (13. Juli 2007)

grrrrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
patcht den krieger doch gleich ganz raus BLizz,als deftank wird man nur noch verarscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß
tüty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (13. Juli 2007)

tütty schrieb:


> grrrrrr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da sind doch nur Buffs und ein Bugfix drin.


----------



## Mukumuku (13. Juli 2007)

> * Begleiter verfolgen nun keine Spieler mehr, die die Fähigkeit 'Verschwinden' benutzt haben.
> 
> 
> Nach mehrmaligem Nachfragen hieß es Seitens Blizzards ständig: "Dies ist so gewollt und wird nicht geändert."
> Interessant...eindeutige Bugs werden also wiedermal als Features verkauft...




Du Papnase, normal isses beim benutzen von Verstohlenheit. Das , und nichts anderes wurd egsagt. Von Vanish war keien Rede.


----------



## Fighter_XP (13. Juli 2007)

Hat überhaupt schon jemand einen Char auf den Test-servern bekommen? (bei meinen soll ich 2 tage!!! warten... bis die rüberkopiert sind..)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (13. Juli 2007)

> * Blizzard: Dieser Zauber unterliegt nun den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden...


Was für 'ne Begrenzung?
Hab das wohl verpasst, war 'ne weile nicht aktiv ^^


----------



## Yenwer (13. Juli 2007)

_echt ma ist das scheiße -.- man lasst doch die <Wls ma in ruh!!! hab extra Wl angefangen weil die so stark waren und die werden immer schwächer und schwächer das nervt extreeeeem
wenn die noch schlechter werden, dann hör ich auf mit wow weil ich kein bock mehr hab ne neue klasse anzufangen

nur nerfs für hexer echt kagge -.- _ Zitat von einem Post vorher....

Fang doch ne Klasse an für die man seinen Char spielen muss .... Hexer braucht doch nur 5 Tasten und gut ist. Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das keine, ander Caster Klasse 5 Instant Zauber hat die Schaden machen und auch noch heilen.... Echt wenn ich so was lese, könnt ich kotzen.

Und was den Patch angeht, so im Überfliegen, sind siehts ganz nett aus. Schöne PVP Anpassungen.


----------



## Flakki (13. Juli 2007)

Juchuh,

Pala for the win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also sehr gut find ich das die Buff Zeiten fpr den Pala ENDLICH herauf gesetzt weden!
Nicht mehr alle 5 min nach buffen und Symbole ohne ende aus dem Fenster werfen.....
Endlich mal wurde eine "bitte" von Blizzard erhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe mal das der Patch sehr bald kommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## nuels (13. Juli 2007)

Yenwer schrieb:


> _Fang doch ne Klasse an für die man seinen Char spielen muss .... Hexer braucht doch nur 5 Tasten und gut ist. Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das keine, ander Caster Klasse 5 Instant Zauber hat die Schaden machen und auch noch heilen.... Echt wenn ich so was lese, könnt ich kotzen.
> 
> Und was den Patch angeht, so im Überfliegen, sind siehts ganz nett aus. Schöne PVP Anpassungen._


_

dann kotz doch
und ich könnt kotzen wenn ich so nen patch bekomme :-P

und nen Wl muss man schon spielen können keine bange 

lg nils_


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (14. Juli 2007)

> * Segen der Opferung: Die Abklingzeit beträgt jetzt 1 Minute.



o.O Wie soll denn da die Maid Schaffbar sein !?


----------



## /l/leGa/l/leTal (14. Juli 2007)

öhm du stellst nen heiler bevor die buße gecastet wird in reichweite der weihe und er heilt durch?

naja...ansonsten is der patch ja garnet so schlecht


----------



## Xenor Salbeira (14. Juli 2007)

*räusper*
Stille?
*räusper*


----------



## Yoranox (14. Juli 2007)

"echt ma ist das scheiße -.- man lasst doch die <Wls ma in ruh!!! hab extra Wl angefangen weil die so stark waren und die werden immer schwächer und schwächer das nervt extreeeeem
wenn die noch schlechter werden, dann hör ich auf mit wow weil ich kein bock mehr hab ne neue klasse anzufangen " Schon mal drüber nachgedacht das es noch andere in diesem game gibt als dich?Hexer waren so extrem overpowered und da ist es nur fair und verständlich das blizzard die endlich mal nervt.So bekommen wenigstens mal ein paar andere klassen ne chance.Also ich find den patch bis jetzt im überfliegen seh nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dubitare (14. Juli 2007)

Wurde auch mal zeit, dass paladine erneut verschlechtert werden. Bis 2.3 warte ich noch, dann häng ich WoW an den Nagel und spiel HdRo, sollte sich bis dahin nichts getan haben. Als Paladinspieler habe ich das gefühl, als wäre es das direkte Ziel allen Vergeltern den Spielspaß zu verderben. Anyway, mal sehen was die zukunft bringt.


----------



## Campinius (14. Juli 2007)

ICh finds mal nett von blizzard dass ich ab jetzt nicht jedesmal ein Gold verblenden muss!waren schweineteuer die plfänzchen!


----------



## Shintala (14. Juli 2007)

Xenor schrieb:


> o.O Wie soll denn da die Maid Schaffbar sein !?


nich dein ernst oder?  /lol Oo


----------



## beute (14. Juli 2007)

blizzard hat mittlerweile den blind buff zurückgezogen...

anscheinend wegen einem 1300 rogue der meinte es wäre nicht nötig.

damit hat sich der patch mal wieder zu einem dicken nerf gewandelt:

nur 10sek sap, für den CC der ohnehin schon nur einmal verwendet werden kann.
schwert spezi nerf

und zwei Fixes,

und das alles für eine klasse die in der arena sowieso schon unbeliebt ist (ganz einfach aus dem grund weil ein krieger in jeder hinsicht mehr bringt als ein schurke)

das heißt dann, auf blizzardisch, "überarbeitung"


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (14. Juli 2007)

Also wl's sind die allerletzten, die jetzt anfangen zu weinen müssen.
Ihr seid alle total buffed und das ist nur fair wenn abhärtung auch für eure zauber schützen!
Oder nicht? Wieso zum teufel solltet ihr schon wieder eine extrawurst bekommen? Es ist nun bei allen Klassen gleich. 

Also bitte flamet wegen so ner Behebung eines Bugs nicht rum.

Ps. Spiel selbst wl und warri.


----------



## Soramac (14. Juli 2007)

Kamos schrieb:


> Also wl's sind die allerletzten, die jetzt anfangen zu weinen müssen.
> Ihr seid alle total buffed und das ist nur fair wenn abhärtung auch für eure zauber schützen!
> Oder nicht? Wieso zum teufel solltet ihr schon wieder eine extrawurst bekommen? Es ist nun bei allen Klassen gleich.
> 
> ...



So seh ich es auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbärchi (14. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bin ich hier der einzige der sich fragt was Siegel der Vergeltung sein soll???!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfger (14. Juli 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> Des Schurken zweiter Name ist mittlerweile Nerf


Zu Recht!
Schurken sind völlig überpowert! Nicht nur dass gute Schurken einen Gegner trotz Insignie fast im Dauerstunn halten können und derbe dmg machen oder einfach aus dem Kampf verschwinden können, nein sie können auch noch alle DoTs von sich entfernen (sowas können eigentlich nur Magiebegabte Klassen) und sich für kurze Zeit unangreifbar machen (Mantel der Schatten).
Wenn irgendeine Klasse neben dem WL genervt werden muss, dann der Schurke. Denn wenn das so weitergeht, wird der Schurke sich irgendwann noch ohne Mana selbst rezzen können...


----------



## Dargun (14. Juli 2007)

mann oh mann ^^ ich les hier nur nervt die klasse nervt das....am besten nervt blizzard alle soweit das wir uns nurnoch mit zahnstochern bekämpfen...aber selbst dann wirds noch welche geben die heulen nervt mal die zahnstocher die machen zuviel dmg....


hf


----------



## Nyrana-Chris (14. Juli 2007)

@ Wolfger ich glaub du hast mal keinen Plan oder ?

Vonwegen Schurke muss noch weiter generft werden, wo soll des den hinführen das wir am Ende gar kein Blind, Sprint und Vanish mehr haben oder wat ?

Also bitte komm mit anderen Argumenten!

in diesem Sinne MFG!

Ps. Als Zwerg Priest hast du so viele Abwehr Mögöichkeiten!

Shield, Steinhaut, Fear, Heal, Dots etc etc etc...

Also denk dir was anderes aus!


----------



## Godzilla (14. Juli 2007)

Ich finds Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem das die bekloppten Kalaris jetzt Beute haben ^^ sooft wie man mit dennen Kabbeln muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch schön zu sehen das sich um die "alte" Welt auch noch angemessen gekümmert wird.


----------



## Myhordi (14. Juli 2007)

oo Alle Klassen werden generft nur wir schmis nicht wir werden sogar indirekt gebuffed durch - 2 sek  cc


----------



## Hasska12 (14. Juli 2007)

das mit dem 10 pvp kopfnuss das nervt mich weil ich überwiegens nur pvp mache!


----------



## softcake_orange (14. Juli 2007)

Wolfger schrieb:


> Zu Recht!
> Schurken sind völlig überpowert! Nicht nur dass gute Schurken einen Gegner trotz Insignie fast im Dauerstunn halten können und derbe dmg machen oder einfach aus dem Kampf verschwinden können, nein sie können auch noch alle DoTs von sich entfernen (sowas können eigentlich nur Magiebegabte Klassen) und sich für kurze Zeit unangreifbar machen (Mantel der Schatten).
> Wenn irgendeine Klasse neben dem WL genervt werden muss, dann der Schurke. Denn wenn das so weitergeht, wird der Schurke sich irgendwann noch ohne Mana selbst rezzen können...



Junge, bevor Du so eine dumme Sch***e schreibst, geh erst mal ins wow Klassenforum/Schurke und informier Dich erst mal bissl über den Schurken Ok? THX!!


----------



## Shadow315 (14. Juli 2007)

Schon witzig, wie einige Experten hier über den Schurken urteilen
können aber im Endprinzip doch nur keine Ahnung haben.

Der Rogue ist seit BC nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst, weil 
die ganzen anderen Klassen dank Abhärtung, Insigne etc und
einigen Buffs so dermaßen gestärkt wurden, dass man als Rogue
echt schauen muss, überhaupt noch seinem Ruf als DD nachzukommen.

Blizz hat btw angekündigt, dass die Sache mit dem Blendpulver 
vorerst gecanceled wurde - man benötigt demzufolge doch weiterhin
noch Blendpulver.


----------



## -Lucifera- (14. Juli 2007)

Xenor schrieb:


> o.O Wie soll denn da die Maid Schaffbar sein !?




Die Maid geht wunderbar auch ohne Pala, man muss nichtmal nen Heiler abstellen, der reingeht, HOT´s for the win.


Ansonten finde ich richtig, das die Hexer generft wurden.

Mal schauen wieviel bugs mit dem patch wieder dazukommen, bestimmt mehr als gefixt werden!


----------



## monster2 (14. Juli 2007)

als schuke muss man seid bc wirklich sehn wo man bleibt.als schurke machst du in inis nur noch knapp 22-25%vom gesamtschaden aus und das ist eigentlich wenig-_-

das mit dem blendpulver wäre was schönes gewissen aber leider kommt das nett mehr-_-

sry für die vielen rechtschreibefehler^^


----------



## tanzschluepfer (14. Juli 2007)

Also muss hier auch mal mein senf dazu geben. wenn sich hier nur noch 1 Schurke darüber beschwert das er zu wenig schaden macht oder das er keine chance im pvp hat dann raste ich aus. ihr kleinen schurken penner könnt euch ja wohl kaum beschweren. was ihr alles für scheiss fähigkeiten habt wogegen mage und vorallem hexer null auftrag haben.

Blenden, Verschwinden, Stun, Kopfnuss, Verlangsamen (Gift), Und euren drecks Immunitätsmantel. 

Also echt Blizzard liebt Schurken und es ist zum kotzen das daran nichts geändert wird.


So das wardas wort zum sonntag






Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten!!!


----------



## Shadow315 (14. Juli 2007)

tanzschluepfer schrieb:


> Also muss hier auch mal mein senf dazu geben. wenn sich hier nur noch 1 Schurke darüber beschwert das er zu wenig schaden macht oder das er keine chance im pvp hat dann raste ich aus. ihr kleinen schurken penner könnt euch ja wohl kaum beschweren. was ihr alles für scheiss fähigkeiten habt wogegen mage und vorallem hexer null auftrag haben.
> 
> Blenden, Verschwinden, Stun, Kopfnuss, Verlangsamen (Gift), Und euren drecks Immunitätsmantel.
> 
> ...



Kaum aus dem Ei geschlüpft und schon ein ausgewachsener Kackvogel. Schonmal den 
Begriff "Niveau" gehört? Komm mal in die Pubertät, frag deine Eltern, wie man sich angemessen
benimmt und dann versuch es gleich nochmal. 

Scheinbar bist du Hexer oder Mage - und da du so am rumheulen bist, gehe ich davon aus, 
dass du weder von deinem und erst Recht nicht vom Rogue viel Ahnung hast.

Naja, husch husch, ab ins Zimmer - Stubenarrest und WoW-Verbot. 



@Topic:
Ja, leider wurde das mit dem Blendpulver wieder rausgenommen. Aber mal sehen, was Blizzard
uns letztendlich bringen wird. Man darf gespannt sein......


----------



## Carpenoctem (14. Juli 2007)

monster2 schrieb:


> als schuke muss man seid bc wirklich sehn wo man bleibt.als schurke machst du in inis nur noch knapp 22-25%vom gesamtschaden aus und das ist eigentlich wenig-_-
> 
> das mit dem blendpulver wäre was schönes gewissen aber leider kommt das nett mehr-_-
> 
> sry für die vielen rechtschreibefehler^^



Ähm sry aber wollt ihr schurken vll 75-80% des gesamtschadens machen? wenn du in eine inz gehst und von 5 leuten drei dmg machen dann ist es ja wohl mal klar das der gesamte dmg nicht nur von einer klasse kommen kann...
Und außerdem kommt es ja wohl nicht darauf an ob blizz die eine klasse mehr liebt als die andere wenn  du zu wenig schaden machst, fang erst mal an zu überlegen ob es an deinen fähigkeiten als spieler liegt...


Und generell was weint ihr alle so rum "die andere klasse ist soviel besser als meine..."?
OMG dann spielt halt die klasse die besser ist als eure...
Sicher sind nicht alle klassen engültig gebalanced aber ich glaube nicht das es sinn sein sollte alle klassen so zu gestalten das alle die gleichen fähigkeiten haben.... grade die unterschiede der klassen machen das grp-spielen so wichtig....

Also fangt erstmal an die fehler bei euch zu suchen und nicht immer nur bei blizz


----------



## Azzuros (14. Juli 2007)

Im Vergleich zu Stufe 60 machen wir Schurken anteilmäßig doch schon weniger Schaden, früher wurde man mitgenommen wegen des Damages, heute heißts nur noch, mach mal bitte die Kiste da auf...
Aber mal abgesehen davon is mir das als PvP Schurke eh egal^^ Mages und Hexer sind für mich Opferklassen, dafür verlier ich gegen Krieger, na und! Jeder hat ne gewisse "Hassklasse".
Von mir aus kann Blenden auch weiterhin was kosten, das was ich mir für Schurken wünschen würde, wäre ne verbesserte Crowdcontroll, das heißt Kopfnuss auch im Kampf benutzen wie Sheep und dass Combopunkte als Buff gelten, d.h. dass wenn man plötzlich das Target wechselt, man die Combos behält und nicht neue Aufbauen muss! Das wär mal ne praktische Neuerung, dann können die Hexer ihre x-tausend instant Fears auch behalten von mir aus!

MfG nen bei Mages unbeliebter Shadowstepler ^^


----------



## Yenwer (14. Juli 2007)

dann kotz doch
und ich könnt kotzen wenn ich so nen patch bekomme :-P

und nen Wl muss man schon spielen können keine bange

lg nils

1. Frag mal deine Eltern ob sie dir Respekt beibringen können
2. Ich hab auch ne WL und der ist so einfach, da brauch ich nichts können um alles zu plätten.... 5 DoTs und gut


----------



## G4rrett (14. Juli 2007)

Dubitare schrieb:


> Wurde auch mal zeit, dass paladine erneut verschlechtert werden. Bis 2.3 warte ich noch, dann häng ich WoW an den Nagel und spiel HdRo, sollte sich bis dahin nichts getan haben. Als Paladinspieler habe ich das gefühl, als wäre es das direkte Ziel allen Vergeltern den Spielspaß zu verderben. Anyway, mal sehen was die zukunft bringt.



Signed aber sowas von.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ganz nebenbei.. gott sei dank wurde der sdf cd erhöht (achtung: IRONIE) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. langsam macht das spiel wirklich kein spaß mehr mit nem pala


----------



## Xadro (14. Juli 2007)

Was ist den am Pala bitte so Schlecht?

Seid BC ham wir´s doch echt besser, vorher waren wir doch nur Suporter die alles ein wenig aber nix so richtig konnten (ausser Buffen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mitlerweile haste als Pala doch die Qual der Wahl!

Du kannst entweder auf Heildose machen und als vollwertiger Heiler gehen 

oder

Du machst auf Schutzpala und gehst als vollwertiger Tank

und im PvP biste als Pala einer der beliebtesten Partner (zumindest im 2vs2)

Was wollt ihr also noch? Nen Vergeltungsbaum mit dem man nen vollwertigen DD (Schurke/Hexer/Mage) ersetzen kann. Das wär dann doch ein wenig üperpowert, oder?
Wir tragen schließlich Platte und können auch noch heilen!


----------



## monster2 (14. Juli 2007)

@carpenoctem

in inis hauen wl ca 30%schaden raus und mages 35%(ist auch verständlich wegen dem bobem)

aber als schurke dann nur läbische23-27% ich glaub da kann etwas nicht so richtig stimmen


und wieder einmal sry für die rechtschreibefehler


----------



## Murd (14. Juli 2007)

monster2 schrieb:


> @carpenoctem
> 
> in inis hauen wl ca 30%schaden raus und mages 35%(ist auch verständlich wegen dem bobem)
> 
> ...



Dann kannst du deine Klasse nicht spielen/ bist blöd geskillt/ ein noob / schlecht equipt.
für einen guten PvE versierten schurken mit anständigem equip ist es auch möglich mehr schaden als mages oder wls zu machen- sei es mit schwertern oder dolchen.


----------



## monster2 (14. Juli 2007)

Murd schrieb:


> Dann kannst du deine Klasse nicht spielen/ bist blöd geskillt/ ein noob / schlecht equipt.
> für einen guten PvE versierten schurken mit anständigem equip ist es auch möglich mehr schaden als mages oder wls zu machen- sei es mit schwertern oder dolchen.




generrell ist es so das mages und wl mehr raushauen als schurken darum gehts 

hatte doch unrecht zumindest zum teil hab heute bei bollwerk hero mehr rausgehauen als ein wl aber immernoch weniger als mage(ist mir auch egal^^)


----------



## Lorille (14. Juli 2007)

monster2 schrieb:


> generrell ist es so das mages und wl mehr raushauen als schurken darum gehts
> 
> hatte doch unrecht zumindest zum teil hab heute bei bollwerk hero mehr rausgehauen als ein wl aber immernoch weniger als mage(ist mir auch egal^^)



Geh in einer Instanz ab Karazhan und vergleich da, Voidwalker ist da ein schöner Ort beispielsweise, auch wenn die Schurken da Standgas fahren müssen. Mit Windfury + Blood Frenzy und entsprechend gebufft sind die Schurken #1.


----------



## roguff (14. Juli 2007)

Was mich die ganze Zeit über nervt, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob das ein Server (Teldrassil) oder ein allgemeines Problem ist, sind die Himmelswachenquest in Skettis. Spätestens wenn man die Fluchtquest macht oben auf dem Turm, oder das Elixier zu sich genommen hat, sind auf den Türmern die Gegnern eifach buggig. 
Habe shcon etliche mal mit verscheidenen GMs darüber gesprochen, und alle meinten dass es ihnen wohl bekannt sei, und daran gearbeitet werde, aber hier in den Patchnotes ist nach wie vor nichts von einer Änderung dies bezüglich (bugfix) zu lesen. 
Hoffe schwer das da noch was kommen wird.


----------



## Bratiboy (14. Juli 2007)

also skettis könnten sie echt ma fixen die vögel sind echt der letzte dreck 
können plötzlich unterwasser fliegen(!)
oder sind dauernd auf entkommen und haun trotzdem auf dich drauf
wer sagt das schurken overpowerd sind hat keine ahnung
spiel magier und schurken sind echt kein problem mehr (ausser vll. weil ich nen pvp looser bin)
spiel mit meinem pala 2v2 arena mit nem schurken und ich muss ehrlich sagen das wir kaum ne schnitte haben.
wl nerf find ich gut sind schon länger blizzards lieblinge (siehe t6) 
UND ich geb zu wir magier sind da auch net ganz un beliebt
mfg Brat
Ps : *DUCK*


----------



## MiCrO²XiD (14. Juli 2007)

Yenwer schrieb:


> dann kotz doch
> und ich könnt kotzen wenn ich so nen patch bekomme :-P
> 
> und nen Wl muss man schon spielen können keine bange
> ...




blub,... welches lvl ?
Wl ist einer der komplexesten klassen wie ich finde.

aber mal ehrlich, hier beschweren sich soviele wegen den patches und das läuft bei jedem patch so.
Manchen kann mans echt nicht recht machen. Kein wunder dass blizzard nicht mehr wissen, was sie machen sollen. Es wird soviel gewhined, dass sie patchen müssen, die Folge sind weitere Whines. Für mich unfassbar.
Der witz dabei ist, dass man in jedes Klassenforum gucken kann, alle whinen, alle sind zu schlecht und alle benachteiligt, weil sie nur verlieren im PVP oder ähnliches. irgendetwas kann da nicht stimmen.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. Juli 2007)

kann es sein das Blizz alles versaut^^ 

toll * Verlangsamen: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, zwei Ziele gleichzeitig zu verlangsamen, wenn man sich im Freien befindet.

vielen dank blizz FU


----------



## MiCrO²XiD (14. Juli 2007)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> kann es sein das Blizz alles versaut^^
> 
> toll * Verlangsamen: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, zwei Ziele gleichzeitig zu verlangsamen, wenn man sich im Freien befindet.
> 
> vielen dank blizz FU




dann geh ins forum und whine dich aus!!!

alles wurde runtergesetzt: fear, verführung, stun, sheep, slow und das ist auch gut so. damit kommt wieder mehr kampf ins spiel und nichtmehr so viel lame.


----------



## Averageman (15. Juli 2007)

Ist doch egal wer genervt wird....vor einem Jahr haben sich noch die Krieger aufgeregt, vor nem halben die Magier, und jetzt tun es eben die Schurken... wayne?


----------



## Assazin (15. Juli 2007)

Wolfger schrieb:


> Zu Recht!
> Schurken sind völlig überpowert! Nicht nur dass gute Schurken einen Gegner trotz Insignie fast im Dauerstunn halten können und derbe dmg machen oder einfach aus dem Kampf verschwinden können, nein sie können auch noch alle DoTs von sich entfernen (sowas können eigentlich nur Magiebegabte Klassen) und sich für kurze Zeit unangreifbar machen (Mantel der Schatten).
> Wenn irgendeine Klasse neben dem WL genervt werden muss, dann der Schurke. Denn wenn das so weitergeht, wird der Schurke sich irgendwann noch ohne Mana selbst rezzen können...



sicher machen schurken derbe dmg. dazu sind sie da. sicher können, wohl gemerkt, gute schurken dich mit der richtigen(!) skillung recht lange im stun halten. wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde der schurke in seiner schnuckeligen lederkluft razzfazz die fresse poliert bekommen. und zwar von jeder klasse. der mantel der schatten war lange überfällig, da schurken regelmässig lustig durch die gegend gekitet wurden, oder trotz einem erfolgreichen kampf gegen einen hexer (nur als beispiel) trotzdem noch an den dots verreckt sind. oder garnicht erst an den magier rankamen. 
desweiteren sollten hier die leute langsam mal mit ihrem "ich wurde genervt" gejammer aufhören. denn das ist das einzige, was nervt.

und an meine schurkenkollegen, die meinen wir schurken würden in instanzen zu wenig schaden machen: OMFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit einer pve skillung wie zb combat-dagger und der richtigen spielweise machen wir mehr als genug schaden. sicher fehlt uns die  aoe (grins) der hexer und magier, aber am einzelnen mob sowie am boss kommt niemand mit dem dmg-output mit. deshalb nicht weinen, wie schlecht wir schurken es doch in dieser ungerechten welt haben, sondern einfach mal über die eigene klasse informieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanzschluepfer (15. Juli 2007)

@shadow (cooler name) 

also hab meine mutter gefragt als ich heut bei ihr zum essen war und sie kennt wow net also weiss sie net was sie sagen soll aber normalerweise geben ja eltern ihren kindern recht also gleich nochmal

Also muss hier auch mal mein senf dazu geben. wenn sich hier nur noch 1 Schurke darüber beschwert das er zu wenig schaden macht oder das er keine chance im pvp hat dann raste ich aus. ihr kleinen schurken penner könnt euch ja wohl kaum beschweren. was ihr alles für scheiss fähigkeiten habt wogegen mage und vorallem hexer null auftrag haben.

Blenden, Verschwinden, Stun, Kopfnuss, Verlangsamen (Gift), Und euren drecks Immunitätsmantel.

Also echt Blizzard liebt Schurken und es ist zum kotzen das daran nichts geändert wird.


So das war das wort zum sonntag

so shadow und ich wiederhole dies gern in meiner niveaulosen art für dich und gerne übersetze ich dies auch für dich falls du irgendetwas davon net verstehst


----------



## Assad (15. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Sagt mal, machen sich einige von euch überhaupt Gedanken darüber, was sie hier schreiben? Ein ewiges geflenne, jedesmal wenn Patchdetails veröffentlicht wurden. Dabei haben 80% der whiner nichteinmal nen Char auf dem Testserver.

Das Schurken seid BC nichmehr die erste Wahl sind ist weitläufig bekannt. Das liegt aber nicht am Schurken selbst sondern einfach an den Encountern die nicht gut auf Nahkämpfer zu sprechen sind. Wo bitte liebt da Blizzard die Schurken.

@tanzschlue...

Solche aussagen, vonwegen Mage und Hexer hätten gegen Schurken keine Chance zeugt von deinem Unwissen über deine Klasse und im Resultat mit dieser Umzugehen. Der Hexernerv war fällig. 20 sekunden fear (keine andere Klasse kann einen Gegner über diesen Zeitraum Kampfunfähig machen und gleichzeitig Schaden am Gegner austeilen). Dazu die Diener der Hexer. Castinterupt, Zauberraub, Stun, Schild.  Es brauch sich kein Hexer aufregen das seine Klasse nach dem Patch im PvP nicht mehr spielbar ist. 

(Sorry Hexer, sollte keine Hasstriade werden)

Achso btw. Immunitätsmantel ist ein schlechtes Wort. 6 sekunden 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit dem Gegnerischen Zauber zu wiederstehen. Hast den Schurken eh 40 meter weit weggefeart, wirste auch die 6 sekunden in denen er auf dich zurennt überleben.

In diesem Sinne.

Happy PatchDay

MfG


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (15. Juli 2007)

Hmmm, also auf den ersten Blick sieht es für mich aus als ob die Hexer verschlechtert wurden und durch die längere Dauer der Siegel die Palas irgendwie besser wurden.

 Ich finds schade, dass ich nach langen herumpropieren mit den Hexer (und den Schami), meine 2 Main  gefunden habe, und dann wird leider der Hexer runtergesetzt.

 Und das auch noch wo mein Hexer auf einen PvP Server ist....^^ Finds scahe, werd aber damit leben und ich gebe wegen einen neuen Patch nicht WoW auf, und wer weis bis ich auf LvL 60 oder 70 bin haben sich sicher genügend Hexer Spieler beschwert, das Blizzard wieder einen neuen Patch bringt wo die Hexer wieder stärker werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Ansonsten werde ich wenn der Patch da ist mal wieder meien Blutelfen-Paladina raukramen, der Patch sieht gut aus für meien Vergelterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir gefällts, das alle Siegel nun länger halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Zum Schurkane kann ich nix sagen, der ist die einzige Klasse die ich überhaupt nicht mag. Weder zum spielen noch als Gegner (verdammte Usichtbarkeit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

 Und beim Schami sehe ich keine Verschlechterungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal sehen wie es so wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (15. Juli 2007)

Yenwer schrieb:


> _echt ma ist das scheiße -.- man lasst doch die <Wls ma in ruh!!! hab extra Wl angefangen weil die so stark waren und die werden immer schwächer und schwächer das nervt extreeeeem
> wenn die noch schlechter werden, dann hör ich auf mit wow weil ich kein bock mehr hab ne neue klasse anzufangen
> 
> nur nerfs für hexer echt kagge -.- _ Zitat von einem Post vorher....
> ...



Gut dass du auch schon die Zitatfunktion gefunden hast. Von anderen Dingen verstehst du offensichtlich genau so wenig, wie z.B. vom Hexer. Nach deinem Stuss hab ich mal so kurz nachgezählt und bin auf 13 Tasten gekommen, die ich regelmäßig brauche. Was auch nicht bedeutet, dass die anderen nie gebraucht würden^^ Nicht umsonst ist meine halbe Tastatur neu belegt... Und mal generell, "Hexer is so imba, mache alles kaputt!" größter Scheiss ever, schaffs doch mal alle Dots rauf zu bekommen... ist in der Praxis nicht so leicht bei den dauernden Resists. Und die Fears halten keinen Scheiss, wenn man mal davon absieht, dass sich ja mittlerweile jeder dagegen immun machen kann...

In diesem Sinne, kotz du ruhig mal. Das is dann das Beste was so aus deinem Mund kommt.


----------



## tanzschluepfer (15. Juli 2007)

@ name hab ich vergessen

1. absolut niemand keine klasse blieb 20 sekunden im fear 
2. Sobalt Schaden auf das Fear gemacht wird besteht die größe Warscheinlichkeit das der Fear unterbricht
3. Folgender ablauf in Arena
Schurke stunt > 10 Sek nichts machen > Entscheidung Insignie oda net
Insignie benutz > Schurke kommt haut dir von hinten eine rein hält dich im stun > man kommt meistens net mal mehr dazu massenfear oda gs zu nehmen
4. Massenfear funzt schurke läuft paar meter davon da man aber selbst gift drauf hat kommt man net weg
5. Schurke kommt zurück mit mantel  haut dir blenden rein und man wird in aller ruhe umgehauen

Punkt


----------



## tanzschluepfer (15. Juli 2007)

Ein einfacher vorschlag wäre das hexer die möglichkeit hätte sich gift runtezureinigen. ganz einfach. es muss einfach eine chance betsehen sich gegener vom leib zu halten. dies funzt aber sher schlecht beim fearimmunkrieger bzw beim schurken wo ich net dazu komme zu fear wegen dauerstun und zauberunterbrechung.

Ach eine sache noch die für caster scheisse sind ist nämlich eure netten wurf dinger wodurch ich auf alles zauber abklingzeit habe. da belibt ja nur noch mit mein stab zu hauen oda mit meim zauberstab zu schiessen


----------



## Schambambel (15. Juli 2007)

Ich hab lange Schurke gespielt und Hexer waren für mich nie ein Problem, weder vor, noch nach Burning Crusade. Also warum jetzt ausgerechnet die Schurkenspieler sich so über den Patch aufregen, versteh ich nicht. Vor mehr als einem Jahr hat Blizzard angefangen die Schurken komplett zu zerstören. Was mich dann auch irgendwann dazu veranlasst hat, meine 2 aufzugeben. Die waren zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen weder PvP noch PvE (da schon gar nich...). Mittlerweile sind die Schurken wieder richtig klasse. Also hört auf zu jamern!


----------



## Schambambel (15. Juli 2007)

Assad schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Sagt mal, machen sich einige von euch überhaupt Gedanken darüber, was sie hier schreiben? Ein ewiges geflenne, jedesmal wenn Patchdetails veröffentlicht wurden. Dabei haben 80% der whiner nichteinmal nen Char auf dem Testserver.
> 
> ...



Von dem ganzan Kram, stimmt nichts. Ich kenne Schurken und Hexer gut und wen n Schurke geegn n Hexer verliert, dann ist das in erster Linie peinlich. So "über" wie du den Hexer schilderst ist er schlicht nicht. So stop flaming, little fool^^


----------



## Assazin (15. Juli 2007)

hexer bekommen von schurken aufs maul. schurken kriegen von kriegern aufs maul. krieger kriegen von magier aufs maul. magier kriegen von jägern aufs maul. jäger kriegen wiederum von kriegern aufe ömme. 

man ist halt nicht gegen jede klasse gleich stark. ebenfalls sicher ist, dass die meisten, die hier rumweinen wie schlecht sies doch haben, ihren char einfach nicht gescheid spielen können.


----------



## Rarzzac (15. Juli 2007)

Ach wozu gibt es denn verschiedene Klassen:

*Einheitsskills für alle* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man, man, man
Bei eurem ganzen geflame weiß man echt nedmehr weiter.
Wer seine Klasse spielen kann haut auch alles wech - wer nix hinkriegt macht was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG. Rarzzac


----------



## Lorille (15. Juli 2007)

Assazin schrieb:


> hexer bekommen von schurken aufs maul. schurken kriegen von kriegern aufs maul. krieger kriegen von magier aufs maul. magier kriegen von jägern aufs maul. jäger kriegen wiederum von kriegern aufe ömme.
> 
> man ist halt nicht gegen jede klasse gleich stark. ebenfalls sicher ist, dass die meisten, die hier rumweinen wie schlecht sies doch haben, ihren char einfach nicht gescheid spielen können.



Alle kriegen von Kriegern aufs Maul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (falls der Krieger einen Heiler dabei hat *hust*)


----------



## Küring (15. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Alle kriegen von Kriegern aufs Maul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achja, wenn du es hier auch schon schreibst wollte ich mal fragen, was ich eigentlich als Hexer gegen einen Krieger machen soll. 

Ich spiele meinen Hexer seid kurzem im PvP und Arena (mit nem anderen Krieger zusammen) und jedes mal wenn da ein Krieger zu mir hergerannt kommt, weiß ich net was machen. Der haut sich seinen komischen Todeswunsch rein, macht 3 Schläge und weg bin ich - fear bringt da ja nix.

Nervt halt etwas ... habe schon angefangen von Kriegern prinzipiell wegzulaufen xD


mfg


----------



## Azzuros (15. Juli 2007)

Küring schrieb:


> Achja, wenn du es hier auch schon schreibst wollte ich mal fragen, was ich eigentlich als Hexer gegen einen Krieger machen soll.
> 
> Ich spiele meinen Hexer seid kurzem im PvP und Arena (mit nem anderen Krieger zusammen) und jedes mal wenn da ein Krieger zu mir hergerannt kommt, weiß ich net was machen. Der haut sich seinen komischen Todeswunsch rein, macht 3 Schläge und weg bin ich - fear bringt da ja nix.
> 
> ...




Abfangen, Kniesehne, ... pennt dein Kollege?

und das "seid kurzem PvP und Arena" sagt ja eigentlich alles ^^
ma Abgesehen davon, dass der Krieger ja auch noch fearen könnte oder du dein Sukkubus nutzen könntest...

ach und @Lorille: Krieger/Pala hab ich schon verlieren sehen .... gegen 2 3min Mages ^^ aber sonst is das eiugentlich ne unkaputbare Mischung


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (15. Juli 2007)

was meinen die den mit mage können im freien nurnoch ein ziel verlangsamen ??


----------



## Screz (15. Juli 2007)

tanzschluepfer schrieb:


> Schurke kommt haut dir von hinten eine rein hält dich im stun



Ja, unsere Fertigkeit "Hält den Warlock im Stun bis er tot ist" ist übelst hart. Da bringt dir deine Insigne auch nix, weil die Fertigkeit nichts kostet, natürlich instant ist und ausserdem noch 50% dmg deiner HP macht.

Wir haben einen 10 sek Stun in dem wir dmg machen können. Einmal fearen hält schon fast so lange und das mit jeder Skillung. Wir müssen uns noch richtig skillen damit der Stun auch dicht ist. Klar, wir haben es einfach gegen Warlocks, aber es gibt genug andere Klassen die das wieder wett machen. 
Aber dass wir dich "einfach im Stun halten" ist Blödsinn.

You made my day...


----------



## vincentgdg (15. Juli 2007)

Es ist immer wieder schön zu lesen, wie sich hier die Extremisten gegenseitig beleidigen und übertrumpfen wollen. Das muss wohl eine Art Kompensation sein für das RL, nehme ich an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele seit dem ersten WoW-Erscheinungstag, war aber nie ein Uber-Gamer (der 20 Stunden pro Tag spielt) und habe auch nie PvP gemacht - abgesehen von den damaligen Raids auf Oggrimar, wo ich als Druide ein bissel rumgeballert habe.

Ich habe einen HM, einen Druiden, einen Schurken, einen Priester, einen Magier, einen Jäger (in der Reihenfolge der Level).

Mir ist es doch auf deutsch gesagt *SCHEIßEGAL*, ob ein anderer Spieler besser ist als ich.
Ich möchte das Spiel erleben und genießen, und dazu muss ich nicht als Penisersatz möglichst viele Menschen umboxen oder Ausrüstungsvergötterung betreiben. 

Wenn ich in einer Ini 2 Stunden manchen Leuten im TS zuhören muss, wie geil sie sind, weil sie die tollste Skillung und Rüstung haben, dann frage ich mich, an was sie sonst im Leben noch Spaß haben bzw. worauf sie Wert legen. "Länger, weiter, höher" scheint das Einzige zu sein, was für sie zählt.

WoW ist ein MMO, und für mich zählt der Spaß in der Gruppe.

Leute, es ist ein *SPIEL* und kein olympisches Ereignis, bei dem Einer auf der Treppe ganz oben stehen muss.

HM war mein erster Char, machte mir aber lange Zeit keinen Spaß und ich parkte ihn auf 40.
Druide war der zweite, mit ihm wurde ich Heilbot, was totlangweilig ist. Ihn parkte ich auf 60.
Schurke war mein dritter, und der machte vor BC am meisten Fun, ich war recht gut solo unterwegs und auch in Gruppen stark. Das ging auch bis 60.

Seit BC war alles anders. 
Mit HM und Teufelswache habe ich von Level 60-70 nahezu alles Solo erspielt, sogar Gruppen-Quests. Es ist die stärkste Solo-PVE Klasse, die ich kenne. Jäger mag da ähnlich sein, aber meiner ist erst 32, dazu kann ich nicht viel sagen.

Als Druide ist man plötzlich Tank, was mir überhaupt keinen Spaß macht, also schläft er.

Und den Schurken kann ich wegwerfen. Keine Gruppe will ihn außer als Knackbot, weil andere Klassen einfach mehr Sinn machen in einer Gruppe. Statt eines Schurken dann doch lieber einen Magier, der kann wenigstens Dauer-Sheepen, AE etc. Sogar mit meiner Feral-Katze mache ich mehr Schaden als als Schurke, so rein nach Gefühl. Vermutlich kann ich aber den Schurken nur nicht spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke, zu jedem Spieler passt auch eine bestimmte Klasse am besten. Es gibt keine guten und keine schlechten Klassen - außer Schami, das ist die Super-Imba-Michkannnixumbringen Klasse. Alle wissen ja sicher, wie die Klasse enstanden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Tip ist: Spielt mehrere Klassen, seht es locker, seid freundlich zu den andern. Und wenn eine Klasse keinen Spaß mehr macht, weil sie gepatcht wurde - oder ihr einfach nach Tausend Stunden mal was anderes machen wollt - dann parkt sie und nehmt eine andere.

Aber mault Euch doch nicht ständig wie Kampfhähne an.


Shalom
Thomas


----------



## monster2 (15. Juli 2007)

@vincentgdg


das schamis imba sind ist mir neu

oder die schamis gegen die ich spiele sind einfach nich gut^^


sry fuer die rechtschreibefehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrache (15. Juli 2007)

ich finde im mom die patchnotes gut endlich gibs dauernerfs für hexer das wurde auch zeit und hoffendlich wird in diesen patch auch die vergelter gebufft . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rmv (15. Juli 2007)

*schmunzel*

@vincentgdg:

Danke! Du hast mir die Worte von der Tastatur "geklaut". Ich bin auch ein "Extremtwinker" und spiel immer gerad die Klasse, zu der ich gerade Bock habe.

6 Chars insgesamt. Hunter (lvl 41), Hexer (lvl 55), Druide (lvl 38), Schurke (lvl 31), Mage (lvl 25) und Schami (lvl 44).

Alle schlecht bis mittelmäßig equipped, ich als PO (player off) bin mit Sicherheit ne Graupe was das Spielen angeht, werde beim Questen mit jedem der ganannten Chars von so gut wie jeder anderen Klasse dann und wann gelegt, lege hin und wieder auch auf unfaire Weise mittels "I-Win" Buttons (108 an der Zahl bei deutschem Tastaturlayout) Spieler anderer Klassen aber das Beste des ganzen:

Ich habe immernoch Spaß an WoW!

Sicher gibt es hier und da einige Steine des Anstoßes (nein, das ist kein Epic Item), sicher gefallen mir auch nicht alle Neuerungen immer, aber mein Gott, was soll's?
Vieleicht muß man einfach so "Entscheidungslos" wie ich sein um das etwas locker zu sehen, aber warum spielt Ihr denn eine Klasse weiter wenn eine andere doch ach so "Imba" ist? Wechselt doch einfach und stellt fest: Oh Mist! Die haben hier und da ja auch Schwächen... verdammt...

Was ich eigentlich zum Thema sagen wollte:
Ich habe wahrscheinlich den tieferen Sinn der sog. "Nervs" nicht verstanden. Um für meinen Hexer zu sprechen: Meine Dots sind nun schwächer, oder wie? Ja schön... ein Kollege von mir spielt nun auch schon ne Ewigkeit (und auch Hexer) und sagte mir, daß es früher wohl gereicht hätte mal seine 3 Hauptdots durchzubringen um ein PvP zu gewinnen (oder den Anderen wenigstens mitzunehmen). Ob das stimmt weiß ich leider nicht, aber selbst wenn, es reicht eindeutig nicht mehr. Hat er aufgehört einen Hexer zu spielen? Nein! Spielweise geändert, fertig. Will heißen: Jeder Klassenspieler der nun [Epischen Brief der Beschwerde] ins Blizzardauktionshaus setzt, sollte einfach seine Energie in ein Überdenken seiner Spielweise lenken als in "Dann spiel ich eben HdRo". Denkt Ihr da wird es anders? *schmunzelt und verdreht die Augen*


Epilog:
Freut Euch einfach über WoW. Wenn Euch hier einer umbringt verliert Ihr nichts weiter als etwas Zeit um wieder zur Leiche zu kommen (es sei denn man kann Anken oder hat nen Soulstone *grinst frech*). Ich habe schon MMORPGs gespielt, in denen ein getöteter Spieler bis auf die Knochen blank gelootet werden konnte. Oder die Ausrüstung bei durab 0/XYZ einfach kaputt war (ja, d.h. zerstört, weg, futsch...).
Also: Egal wie "schlimm" es Eure Lieblingsklasse auch trifft, denkt daran: Es könnte schlimmer kommen!
Wenn Ihr DESHALB den Spaß daran verliert... sucht Euch ein neues Hobby.

So far,

i.A. Ubuntu der Warlock auf "das Konsortium" (aka. Markus)


----------



## Eroal (16. Juli 2007)

lol die ganzen leute die hier rumheulen was alles genervt wird usw... das is einfach lächerlich
btw wenn alles genervt wird hat doch niemand nen wirklichne nachteil, oder?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


jez zu den "nervs" ich selber zocke mage... und schurken sind im 1on1 kein problem also is der nerv garnet ausschlaggebend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zu den hexern, naja alles andere wird durch abhärtung betroffen... wieso denn nich auch eure dots?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ganz generell machen nervs oder verbesserungen nur minimal was von der klasse aus denn der größte teil ob die klasse gut is hängt immernoch am skill von dem spieler...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@all hf und beschwert euch net immer über alles


----------



## Lanfeardzwei (16. Juli 2007)

Weiss garnicht was ihr alle wollt? Ich geh Gruul und die 3 Schurken sind immer unter den Top5 Ende....
Stimmt schon, bei 5er Instanzen siehts wieder anders aus, aber da werden Schurken auch meinstens mitgenommen wegen CC.



Mfg^^


----------



## Lupori (16. Juli 2007)

Naja Tanks sollen sich mal net beschweren machen dmg ohne ende im pvp hat schon jeder schiss vor euch.
Die schurken heulen rum guckt mal den kack Todesmantel an da kommt ihr uberall raus,man sollte euch das ding auf 3 min cd setzen dann wäre es nice.
Nur 10% chance euch zu treffen jede min einsetztbar super weg damit.

Wl Nerf heulll kommt schon leute ihr seid einfach nur zu imba fast keine klasse hat eine chance es sei den der jenige kann die klasse gut und hat bessere russi als WL





Naja bei dudu kein Nerf ich bin zu frieden hehe


----------



## Adler_Auge (16. Juli 2007)

Off Topic: Es ist echt erstaunlich bzw. erschreckend wie die Patchnotes doch die ganzen 1 Beitrag Leute anziehen. Bzw. wie viele sich hier einen neuen Account machen um mal flamen zu können !?

B2T: Mensch, Klassen werden genervt, verbessert wieder genervt. Es ändert sich doch alles mit dem nexten Patch wieder, warum regt ihr euch so auf ? 

Und keine Klasse besiegt JEDE andere Klasse im PvP, das ist nicht so, wird nie so seien und das ist auch gut so. Denn diese Klasse wäre dann im PvP IMBA.


Also weint ein wenig und dann ist gut, kauft euch nen Lolli, setzt euch in die Ecke und lutscht den Lolli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Wie KACKE muss das wohl für Blizzard seien !? Sie probieren es allen WoW Spieler recht zu machen. So das keiner mehr weinen muss, das wird aber niemals der Fall seien, es gibt immer HEULSUSEN. Wie hält das Blizzard aus? Ohne Psychologischeprofihilfe überlebt das doch keiner lange. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timoael (16. Juli 2007)

Mal an alle die hier rumheulen von wegen "der ist besser als ich", "die sind besser als wir"... 

Wenn ihr merkt, dass andere besser sind als ihr, warum tut ihr dann nichts dafür und lernt
euren Charakter zu spielen. Im Grunde genommen zeugt das ewige rummaulen doch nur
davon, dass ihr selbst mit euren Charakteren und den gegebenen Mitteln nicht vorankommt.
Die Klassen sind alle absolut ausgeglichen von der Spielweise her. Jeder hat eine andere
Funktion und trotzdem gibt es für alle Klassen mindestens einen Schadensbaum, mit dem
man wunderbar, auch gegen andere Klassen, zurechtkommt. 
Zu den angeblich verschlechterten Tanks z.B. - ich bin überzeugter Tank und die Spielweise
hat sich keineswegs verschlechtert. Schurken sind auch weiterhin verdammt gefährlich
für Krieger etc., solange der Schurke sich mit seinem Charakter auskennt und man eine
einigermaßen vernünftige Ausrüstung trägt, was jedoch für alle Klassen gilt.

Die Leute, die ständig über ihren Charakter und die der anderen rummaulen sieht man dann
mit 6-10 Leuten den Teufelshäscher oder Durn den Nimmersatten erlegen und wundern sich
dann noch, warum sie es im Spiel nicht weit bringen. Ich bin manchmal echt überrascht, wie
man als Tank mehr Damage machen kann, als ne andere Klasse die auf offensiv geskillt ist.

Mal eine Frage... wenn sich jeder über das Spiel beschwert, warum hängt ihr dann noch
alle davor? Alles nur leere ungeschliffene Worte, aber das ist aufgrund des jugendlichen
Leichtsinnes nicht weiter tragisch. 

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass es Patches gibt - ohne die hätte es das Spiel nicht annähernd so
weit gebracht !

Grüße


----------



## smoothJan (16. Juli 2007)

Ich glaub auch wer rumflennt, dass seine klasse generft wird kann einfach nur net gut spielen ^^ überhaupt sich so über so kleine veränderungen aufzuregen find ich voll albern... und dass abhärtung jetzt auch vor dots schützt ist nur fair, warum sollte es nur was gegen bestimmte klassen nützen und gegen andere nicht??? das macht übrigens auch die schurken wieder bisl stärker (ggn hexer und priest) aber das peilt ihr ja eh net ^^


----------



## Mirakulan (16. Juli 2007)

huhu,

was ich allgemein richtig zum kotzen finde ist, dass Blizzard ständig aber auch ständig am Equip, Tränken und den Klassen rumpfuschen muss !!! Mal im Ernst man investiert ganze Jahresurlaube an Spielzeit in eine Klasse und schwupp genervt. Das ist doch einfach nur panne und ich wünsche Blizzard dafür dass Sie Pleite gehn und Ihnen sämtliche Spieler abhauen (ja, ich weiß das wird nie der Fall sein) - am besten sollten die Verantwortlichen auf Lebenszeit arbeitslos werden ^^. Mich nervt das total an...

Ausserdem könnten die Heinies mal ein paar Designer einstellen - das ständige Verwenden von vorhandenen optischen Desings ist einfach nur Arm !


----------



## Lorille (16. Juli 2007)

Küring schrieb:


> Achja, wenn du es hier auch schon schreibst wollte ich mal fragen, was ich eigentlich als Hexer gegen einen Krieger machen soll.
> 
> Ich spiele meinen Hexer seid kurzem im PvP und Arena (mit nem anderen Krieger zusammen) und jedes mal wenn da ein Krieger zu mir hergerannt kommt, weiß ich net was machen. Der haut sich seinen komischen Todeswunsch rein, macht 3 Schläge und weg bin ich - fear bringt da ja nix.
> 
> ...



1. Besseres Gear.
2. Besseres Gear.
3. Soullink skillen.
4. Besseres Gear.

Einen SL Warlock mit Gladigear macht kein Krieger mit drei Schlägen weg. Nimm dir dann noch einen Schattenpriester mit und du hast ein unkaputtbares Team. Außer natürlich eure Gegner tragen 300 Schattenresi.


----------



## Dramor (16. Juli 2007)

^^

Probleme über Probleme na ^^?

Als Zerstörungshexer gehen mir Dots sowas von am Arsch vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles was ich brauche ist Feuerbrand damit ich den dan später wieder wegmachen kann mit Feuersbrunst  evtl. noch CoE oder CoS je nachdem ob ich grad auf schatten oder feuer lust habe

Schattenfurie macht auch auf AE dmg und das critet momentan bis zu 2k und 2 Sekunden lang stunned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das entdeckt mir auch schurken, die grad kurzzeitig vorher verschwunden sind auf, denen ich dann auch sofort ein fear reinhauen kann oder dmg drauf machen kann.

Dann zu meinem Deff kriegera werden auch keine grösseren Probleme auftauchen ^^ 

btw Stunen und Fearen usw. hält ja nun alles nur noch 10 Sekunden bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (16. Juli 2007)

Dramor schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Probleme über Probleme na ^^?
> 
> ...



Nur dass du keinen Cast durchbringen wirst, wenn du einen Krieger / Schurken auf dir hast.


----------



## Ingerim (16. Juli 2007)

Mirakulan schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> was ich allgemein richtig zum kotzen finde ist, dass Blizzard ständig aber auch ständig am Equip, Tränken und den Klassen rumpfuschen muss !!! Mal im Ernst man investiert ganze Jahresurlaube an Spielzeit in eine Klasse und schwupp genervt. Das ist doch einfach nur panne und ich wünsche Blizzard dafür dass Sie Pleite gehn und Ihnen sämtliche Spieler abhauen (ja, ich weiß das wird nie der Fall sein) - am besten sollten die Verantwortlichen auf Lebenszeit arbeitslos werden ^^. Mich nervt das total an...
> 
> Ausserdem könnten die Heinies mal ein paar Designer einstellen - das ständige Verwenden von vorhandenen optischen Desings ist einfach nur Arm !



Komm mal klar.

Es muss eben angepasst werden und wenn alle nur am rumheulen sind ändert das auch nich so wie ich das weiß war der Hexer anfangs eien der schwächstne Klassen ihr habt bestimmt schonma was von Balacing gehört da muss man halt eben ma nen wenig "rumpfuschen" um das soweit wie möglich im GLeihcgewicht zu halten auch wenns nie 100% klappen wird.

Aber anstatt zu Heulen spielt weiter und habt Spass oder geht Counter Strike spielen. Das wirklich bei jedem Patch hier in dme Forum oder in anderne solche Heul threads kommen.


----------



## LordThunderbolt (16. Juli 2007)

schweift zwar etwas ab, aber heute nacht 4 duelle mit retripala gegen warlock gemacht.

warlock eröffnet mit fear, dottet mich zu, tot in dem mom wo ich ausm fear rauskomme

2. versuch: warlock eröffnet mit fear, ich insignie der allianz. stürme auf ihn zu, hammer der gerechtigkeit und er im gleichen mom todesmantel. er dottet mich zu, ich komme raus, das magiedingsda teufelsjäger oder was das is haut mir iwas silencendes rauf, tot.

3. versucht: warlock fear, ich insignie, warlock läuft weg und dann todesmantel und dots. ich gottesschild, er läuft weg, mit buße gestoppt und  dann auf ihn eingekloppt und hammer drauf. als hammer weg warlock sofort fear, dots, tot.

4. versuch: genauso wie der dritte blos das ich statt schild zorn der gerechtigkeit probiert hab, auch net down bekommen, 2. fear kam schon nach 3 sekunden oder so


no chance...
oder mache ich was elementares falsch?!


----------



## Ares@nerathor (16. Juli 2007)

JanR schrieb:


> Ein total unlogischer wl nerv Dot machen keine crits daher bahärtung sinnlos UNFAIR
> wir werden im nahkampf eh schon nierder gemetzelt nu wirken da unsere dots nich ma mehr voll son kack



Dots critten nicht? hmm wie kommt es das unsere Hexer dauernd rumflamen wie toll doch ihre Saat der Verderbnis crittet?


----------



## Mirakulan (16. Juli 2007)

Küring schrieb:


> Achja, wenn du es hier auch schon schreibst wollte ich mal fragen, was ich eigentlich als Hexer gegen einen Krieger machen soll.
> 
> Ich spiele meinen Hexer seid kurzem im PvP und Arena (mit nem anderen Krieger zusammen) und jedes mal wenn da ein Krieger zu mir hergerannt kommt, weiß ich net was machen. Der haut sich seinen komischen Todeswunsch rein, macht 3 Schläge und weg bin ich - fear bringt da ja nix.
> 
> ...



Ich denke ist Skillabhängig. Mit meinem Gebrechen/Zerstörungskill habe ich gerne Krieger gekillt - Fear war da gar nicht nötig. Mit Schattenbrand erst mal n Stück runter lutschen - Lebensentzug, Dots und Fluch der Erschöpfung drauf. Den Rest einfach mit Blutsauger weglutschen (braucht aber 5 Pkt in Teufelskonzentration). Sollte Blutsauger unterbrochen und auf CD gesetzt werden - Feuerbrand drauf der bekommt keinen CD. falls er noch lebt wenn Schattenbrand keinen CD mehr hat nochmal Schattenbrand. Natürlich irgendwann zwischendurch mal den Todesmantel einschieben. Klappt ned bei allen aber den Meisten. Ich bin mir sicher viele haben sehr dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut als sie vom Mount gestiegen sind und sich dachten - Juhu ein Stoffie ^^ Todeswunsch ? Ihr Wunsch ist mir Befehl ^^

@Ingerim

Nein ich komme nicht klar ! Und ja ich werde heulen ! Balancing ? Wo ist dennn das Balancing wenn ich jenes immer wieder verschiebe - alle paar Wochen ? Mich nervt das an Basta. Balancing schafft man irgendwann am Anfang und nicht ständig alle Pups lang neu...


----------



## Ingerim (16. Juli 2007)

Mirakulan schrieb:


> @Ingerim
> 
> Nein ich komme nicht klar ! Und ja ich werde heulen ! Balancing ? Wo ist dennn das Balancing wenn ich jenes immer wieder verschiebe - alle paar Wochen ? Mich nervt das an Basta. Balancing schafft man irgendwann am Anfang und nicht ständig alle Pups lang neu...



Wie willst du ein Konstantes Balacing schaffen wenn aus einne Server zb 80% nur Krieger und sagen wa mal Hexer unterwegs sind dann gehören die anderne klassen etwas gepusht und krieger hexer etwas abgeschwächt naja find sowas einfach nur lächerlich deswegne zu heulen. Und wenn Ihr euren Char spielen könnt dann braucht man auch nciht zu heulen da man eben seien Taktik nen wneig ändert und gut is.

Genauso wie mit den Serverwartungszeiten das gehäule dort nervt genauso. Da vermutlich 98% nichtmal wissen wieviel mühe es macht nen Server zu warten noch dazu in der größe und da es vermutlihc sogar noch ein Windows server ist ist das bei diversne Patch vorgängne kein zuckerlecken.


----------



## Mirakulan (16. Juli 2007)

> Vieleicht muß man einfach so "Entscheidungslos" wie ich sein um das etwas locker zu sehen, aber warum spielt Ihr denn eine Klasse weiter wenn eine andere doch ach so "Imba" ist? Wechselt doch einfach und stellt fest: Oh Mist! Die haben hier und da ja auch Schwächen... verdammt...



Das trifft vielleicht zu wenn man im unteren Level Bereich und nicht so gut equipped ist. Biste aber 70, haste Dir dutzende Raidabende, wochenlange Ruffarmerei und viele viele Schlachten im PvP um die Ohren gehauen um zu dem Equip zu kommen was man haben will, meinste nicht auch dass es einen dann mit Hass erfüllt wenn die wieder mal was vermurksen ?


----------



## Ares@nerathor (16. Juli 2007)

Siehe es einfach bei jedem Patch als vorübergehende Tagesform. Mal biste gut drauf, mal nicht so sehr. ^^


----------



## Mirakulan (16. Juli 2007)

> Wie willst du ein Konstantes Balacing schaffen wenn aus einne Server zb 80% nur Krieger und sagen wa mal Hexer unterwegs sind dann gehören die anderne klassen etwas gepusht und krieger hexer etwas abgeschwächt naja find sowas einfach nur lächerlich deswegne zu heulen.



Aha - muss ich das verstehen ? Dann sollte man also jeden Tag rummurksen - je nach dem wer gerade on bzw. in welchem BG ist !?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin mir nach wie vor sicher dass es keine derartigen Eingriffe bedarf. Man drosselt den Leuten ja auch nicht ein verkauftes Auto nachträglich.


----------



## Ingerim (16. Juli 2007)

Mirakulan schrieb:


> Aha - muss ich das verstehen ? Dann sollte man also jeden Tag rummurksen - je nach dem wer gerade on bzw. in welchem BG ist !?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



von täglich war nicht die rede und wie gesagt es ist nur nen bsp gewesne man kann es verschiedne auslegen es ist aufjedenfall kein Konstantes Balacing möglich.


----------



## Mirakulan (16. Juli 2007)

Ingerim schrieb:


> von täglich war nicht die rede und wie gesagt es ist nur nen bsp gewesne man kann es verschiedne auslegen es ist aufjedenfall kein Konstantes Balacing möglich.



how ever - da scheiden sich wohl die Meinungen. Ich für meinen Teil habe schon meinen Schurken irgendwann liegen lassen als er schwerst genervt wurde, meinen einst stolzen Def Krieger zum Verzaubertwink degradiert als Sie die Deffies zu Hampelmännern machten. Viel fehlt nimmer und ich schmeiss den Mist hin - das ganze hat sich bei mir zu einer Hassliebe entwickelt.


----------



## Nay (16. Juli 2007)

Mirakulan schrieb:


> how ever - da scheiden sich wohl die Meinungen. Ich für meinen Teil habe schon meinen Schurken irgendwann liegen lassen als er schwerst genervt wurde, meinen einst stolzen Def Krieger zum Verzaubertwink degradiert als Sie die Deffies zu Hampelmännern machten. Viel fehlt nimmer und ich schmeiss den Mist hin - das ganze hat sich bei mir zu einer Hassliebe entwickelt.



du bischtn armes Würstchen, genau wie der rest der heulsusen. Irgendwie glaube ich, dass alle, die hier rumflennen "godmode-cheat"-geschädigt sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter so ihr helden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakulan (16. Juli 2007)

Genau Nay - endlich hat mal jemand Mitleid ^^ godmode cheat ? Erklär mal kennst Dich wohl damit aus ;-)


----------



## daroklcrow (16. Juli 2007)

so jetzt mal ganz erlich ansich sind die patchnotes garnicht so schlecht(auch wenns mir wayne is ob da jetzt der korrekte sound gespielt wirde oder nicht)

aber erstmal an die schurken: schurken sind ne so schlecht und nur zum ksiten machen in grp dabei erstmal sind schurken im pvp wenn man ihn spielen kann sehr harte gegner und können einen richtig aufs maul hauen oder sind total die noobs habs mit meinen holy erlebt guter schurke hält meinen holy priest dauer stun keine chance absolut nicht schlechter schurke verreckt nach 6-10mins an meinem dot"schattenwort:schmerz" also schurken ne aufregen sondern überlegen ob ihr ne etwas verändert solltet an eurer spielweise/equipt

pala: so jetzt hört mal zu was ihr euch aufregt seit bc seit ihr do wohl mit einer der geilsten healer klassen überhaupt im pvp im vorteil durch eure platte dann is meist healer/platten equipt besser schon von den stats i höre ständig ne haben nenn pala hält bissle mehr aus und kann konstanter heilen wenn i so mancham lsehe in kara zB i bin bei 50% und under pala is noch bei 80-90% und healt dauerhaft also liebe pala net meckern und schaut mal eure buffs haben se entlich auchmal verbessert und ihr habt auch den geilsten buff den es gibt sdk der is so geil ihr habt mit eurer klasse so viele möglichkeiten ihr könnt dmg*hust* tanken ihr baut in kürzester zeit mehr aggro auf als zB nenn feral oder deffwarri(okay auf dauer is dann scheiße da sind dann ferals und defftanks besser) und ihr seit ansich mit die besten healer überhaupt im spiel

so nun mal zu den wl`s : is nenn streitthema sowieso manche meinen er is eig. total langweilig weil machst deine 5dots fertig(hab gehört da is ein wl schonmal beim prinzen in kara eingepennt XD) manche sagen er is ne komplexe und komplizierte klasse die erfahrung benötigt. i sags mal so jeder dd is irg. langweilig weil du castest deine spells und fertig obs nenn dot is oder nenn pyroschlag is ja egal du hast im pve ungefähr ne reihenfolge ide du immer machst( hab i auch wenn i mal shadow specct bin) also von da erstmal jede klasse is kompliziert  zu spielen und man muss sie beherschen können ein hunter muss für sorgen das keiner an ihn rankommt wl jmd im dauerfear und dots raufhauen is auch ne sache die man von anhieb beherscht schurke neinen im dauerstun zu halten ohne das man die chance hat auf eine aktion kann auch nicht jeder also immer mit der ruhe ob ne klasse einfach oder schwer is kommt drauf an ob man se spielen kann

zum wl nerf also jetz mal im ernst es is allgemein bekoannt das wl blizz lieblingsklasse ist und er haut ja wirklich nicht gerade wenig dmg raus und sein live is auch nicht zu unterschätzen(bei uns einer in der gilde fullbuffed 15k) also wenn da ein wenig dmg  weg geht is scho recht weil schaut mal auf die pvp server zB da sollte gerade ein gewissen balanced geben und eine frage was kann der wl nicht ? er ist sein eigener healer kann dauerhaft mana ziehn "rezzen" gs fear pets(eins mit übernehmen, eins mit live,ein mit unsichbarkeit entdecken naja der leerwandler und die teufelswache)

also kurz gesagt der patch is berechtig die nerfs vorallem i hoffe das es blizz irg. wann mal schafft nenn ordnungsgemäßes balanced zu erschaffen(bezweifle ich)

okay war viel text verdammt naja wenn jmd der meinung is i liege irg. falsch soll er es mir schreiben (hier oder  irg. anders^^)


euer TheCrów vom Tempelerbund
Destromath
---------------------

PS: ORCCONS ELTERN SIND OGER


----------



## WaRLorDTaKeDa (16. Juli 2007)

Hi

Ich spiele auch einen Warloc. Ich finde der Nerv ist total berechtigt... ich würde es nicht mal als nerv bezeichnen eher als Bugfix. Es ist doch nicht fair wenn bei allen anderen klassen die abhärtungswerte ihren dmgoutput mindern, nur der Hexer macht so weiter wie bisher. Wo ist da auch der spaß wenn man immer als Sieger vom feld geht? Ich brauche herausforderungen damit mir das game spaß macht. Fairplay finde ich auch wichtig.


@nuels.... eine klasse nur anzufangen weil sie gerade overpowerd ist, ist nicht gerade sinnvoll. Ich spiele einen wl weil er mir spaß macht und nicht weil er overpowerd ist. Als ich mit wow angefangen habe war ein wl das letzte was ich spielen wollte. Ich wollte überhaupt keine Casterklasse spielen. Aus langerweile habe ich dann mal einen hexer angefangen und komme nicht mehr von ihm los. Er spielt sich einfach klasse^^
Mich wundert es nicht das dein spielspaß gemindert wird.... wer aus solchen gründen eine Klasse wählt...


MfG


----------



## Dramor (16. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Nur dass du keinen Cast durchbringen wirst, wenn du einen Krieger / Schurken auf dir hast.




Hmm Klar bring ich Casts durch

0.5 sekunden schattenfurie, todesmantel und dann halt doch mal n fear ^^ jaa bei schurken ist das ganze ein wenig anstrengender aber na und ? 2 klassen (1 davon ein wenig mehr) die dir probleme zubereiten ? das geht anderen klassen schlimmer 

oder zuerst fear und dann todesmantel das ist wohl ebsser ^^ Schattenfurie kommt fast immer durch 

und sonst halt ich mich an meine 0.5 sekunden pet cast, leerwandler, opferung =/ jaa ich weiss das geht leider nur alle 15 mins ARGH buffed den skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





WaRLorDTaKeDa schrieb:


> @nuels.... eine klasse nur anzufangen weil sie gerade overpowerd ist, ist nicht gerade sinnvoll. Ich spiele einen wl weil er mir spaß macht und nicht weil er overpowerd ist. Als ich mit wow angefangen habe war ein wl das letzte was ich spielen wollte. Ich wollte überhaupt keine Casterklasse spielen. Aus langerweile habe ich dann mal einen hexer angefangen und komme nicht mehr von ihm los. Er spielt sich einfach klasse^^
> Mich wundert es nicht das dein spielspaß gemindert wird.... wer aus solchen gründen eine Klasse wählt...
> MfG



wahre worte ! Ein WL ist da weil man Spass daran hat, dass andere die Rübe für sich hinhalten und dass man für die meisten Situationen immer was passendes hat, auch wenn das passende nicht immer das beste ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein WL schafft gut und gerne mal 2 nagas in der Dampfkammer alleine  Und das ohne heroic equip oder höcher


----------



## Deadite (16. Juli 2007)

Ares@nerathor schrieb:


> Dots critten nicht? hmm wie kommt es das unsere Hexer dauernd rumflamen wie toll doch ihre Saat der Verderbnis crittet?



Die Saat der Verderbnis ist zunächst ein DOT. Wenn das Ziel jedoch ein gewisses Maß an Schaden nimmt (Quellen egal) explodiert die Saat und verursacht bei allen Feinden im Umkreis von 15 Metern sofort Schaden.
Der Sofortschaden kann critten und ist bereits von Abhärtung betroffen der DOT tickt im Normalfall höchstens 2 mal und kann nicht critten.

Warum die Leute sich unfair behandelt fühlen ist doch dass Abhärtung einfach missbraucht wird um zu balancieren. Und ein wenig unfair ist es ja auch dass bei crits eine chance besteht ihn zu verhindern, bei DOTs allerdings wird der Schaden auf jeden Fall gemindert. Jeder der WoW ein bisl besser kennt, kennt auch die Zufallsmechanismen des Spiels. Ich hab 1% Zauberreflect in meinem Metasockel. Mal proct es während eines Kampfes 3 mal, dann drei Tage lang gar nicht.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ganze Chaos nur dadurch entstanden dass es Arenateams in drei verschiedenen Größen gibt. Es wird Blizzard nie gelingen die Klassen so zu balancieren dass sie in den drei gegebenen Teamgrößen "gleichgestellt" sind. Im 5on5 mit Heiler wird decursed / dispelled / gegengeheilt. Da sind DOTs natürlich sehr viel schwächer als im 2on2. 

Zu behaupten die Klasse Hexenmeister wäre nicht von der Abhärtung betroffen und das wäre unfair zeugt von einem gewissen Maß an Unwissenheit. Ein Hexer der nur Dottet und dann abwartet wird im PvP nicht sehr weit kommen.

Jede Klasse in WoW hat Angstgegner sowie Vor- und Nachteile. Jede Klasse in WoW verlangt Spielskill. Leute mit guten Skill werden immer Leute mit schlechtem Skill besiegen. Ich renn ja auch nicht sofort ins Blizz Forum und whine mich aus wenn ein Schurke seinen Char einfach so geil spielt dass ich keine Schnitte hab.
Nehmt doch einen Verlust gegen einen Anderen Spieler einfach als Herausforderung euch zu verbessern anstatt gleich zu sagen es läge an der Klasse des Gegners.

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf den Patch. Mit dem Nerf werde ich zurechtkommen, Zul´Aman wird der Hammer und ein Paar neue Verzauberungsrezepte sind für mich auch noch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhulmat (16. Juli 2007)

> * Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Eiskältefalle' und 'Wildtier ängstigen' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.



Bei 30sec. Abklingzeit und nur 10sec nicht garantierter Wirkungsdauer ist die Eiskältefalle dann völlige Manaverschwendung, zumal die Fallen ja auch sichtbar sind auf kurze Distanz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elgabriel (16. Juli 2007)

daroklcrow schrieb:


> so jetzt mal ganz erlich ansich sind die patchnotes garnicht so schlecht(auch wenns mir wayne is ob da jetzt der korrekte sound gespielt wirde oder nicht)
> 
> aber erstmal an die schurken: schurken sind ne so schlecht und nur zum ksiten machen in grp dabei erstmal sind schurken im pvp wenn man ihn spielen kann sehr harte gegner und können einen richtig aufs maul hauen oder sind total die noobs habs mit meinen holy erlebt guter schurke hält meinen holy priest dauer stun keine chance absolut nicht schlechter schurke verreckt nach 6-10mins an meinem dot"schattenwort:schmerz" also schurken ne aufregen sondern überlegen ob ihr ne etwas verändert solltet an eurer spielweise/equipt
> 
> ...



. , ; ! ? mal ein paar Satzzeichen zu daroklcrow rüber schiebt. Vielleicht wäre dein Post interessant gewesen, war aber zu anstrengend zu lesen!


----------



## Assazin (16. Juli 2007)

wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die sache mit den schurken habe ich mir noch angetan. ab dann wurds mir zu stressig. satzzeichen können wahre wunder wirken, daroklcrow. www.seitseid.de ist übrigens auch eine sehr informelle seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (16. Juli 2007)

daroklcrow schrieb:


> pala: so jetzt hört mal zu was ihr euch aufregt seit bc seit ihr do wohl mit einer der geilsten healer klassen überhaupt im pvp im vorteil durch eure platte dann is meist healer/platten equipt besser schon von den stats i höre ständig ne haben nenn pala hält bissle mehr aus und kann konstanter heilen wenn i so mancham lsehe in kara zB i bin bei 50% und under pala is noch bei 80-90% und healt dauerhaft also liebe pala net meckern und schaut mal eure buffs haben se entlich auchmal verbessert und ihr habt auch den geilsten buff den es gibt sdk der is so geil ihr habt mit eurer klasse so viele möglichkeiten ihr könnt dmg*hust* tanken ihr baut in kürzester zeit mehr aggro auf als zB nenn feral oder deffwarri(okay auf dauer is dann scheiße da sind dann ferals und defftanks besser) und ihr seit ansich mit die besten healer überhaupt im spiel



Und weil der Pala son toller Heiler ist muß nun wieder die ganze Klasse eins drüber bekommen?
Platte schütz sehr gut gegen Magieschaden...
Wenn der Protbaum so gut ist, warum weigern sich min. 80% aller Raids nen Tankpala auch nur mit dem Hintern anzusehen?
Wegen 2 Talenten die nichtmal allen wirklich nutzen oder zur Verfügung stehen (Illu und GS) kann man am Pala rumnurfen wie man will?

Danke


----------



## Darkbones (16. Juli 2007)

So, nu will ich auch mein senf dazu geben ich spiele einen wl, 10 sec fear im pvp is ok, dabhärtung die auf dots wirkt nehm ich auch hin (bin eh pveler)IVh gehe sogart gern soweit und sag giev more nerv wl is einfach zu stark ;P. Ich gammel mit meinem wl eigentlich nur noch rum weil es in der schwerbenwelt kaum herausforderungen gibt ausser raid instanzen. Es is doch so, wo sich andere klassen mühsam ein abfarmt steht der hexer nur da dotet die mobs durch feart sie weg und saugt sein leben=mana wieder hoch, einziges limit dabei sind die resets der gedoteten mobs.

Dann nochwas zu den schurken die sich hier beschweren. Also von wegen schon wieder nen nerv, das ihr alle seit dem letzten patch nach kopfnuss im stealth bleibt und nicht drauf skillen müsst habt ihr schon vergessen,oder? Das schurken kein dmg machen da lach ich ja wenn ich mit einer klasse um platz 1 im dmg meter kämpfen muss bei bossfights dann mit nem schurken!

Alles in allem tun mir eigentlich nur die priester wirklich leid, was diese armen kerle an nervs hinnehmen müssen is echt arm von blizz. Das seit BC nicht nur noch Holy palas druiden und shamis rumlaufen ist warscheinlich nur dem idealismuss von diesen tapferen recken zu verdanken (und vll weil sonst alle wegen ausdauer buff weinen).

Alles in allem jeder hat seine opfer und seine hass klassen alles wird mal gebufft und mal genervt, das is doch das interessante daran! 

MFG


----------



## Flipper Gandalf (17. Juli 2007)

An alle Mit-Warlocks:
Keine Angst, Blizz mag Hexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Is bestimmt so ein "Nerf", damit die anderen Klassen aufhören zu schreien und dabei merkt man davon kaum etwas, also Kopf hoch^^

~~~
Flipper


----------



## Tachio (17. Juli 2007)

Wie ich alles mitgelesen habe, sind die ganzen Kritiken von dem "Rumheulern" ganz normal. Kenne mich damit erstmals gut aus, habe andere Spiele gespielt, BRowsergames und wenn dort was neues rauskam, dann haben auch viele rumgeheult und protestiert.

Irgendwann müssen die Leute verstehen das ihre Klasse nicht alle Klassen besiegen soll/kann. Dafür gibt es ja die verschiedenen Klassen!
Wasser lösscht Feuer und Feuer kann niemals Wasser löschen. Genau das selbe ist hier, Schurken sind nunmal da um die Heiler die Hitnen stehen auszulöschen, oder auch AMgier HExis wie auch immer.
Jeder hat seine Vor und Nachtteile.
Und ich denke mal Blizz ist nicht so dumm wie alle denken, sie wissen schon was sie da tun, haben ja deswegen auch nen Testserver, wie bei dem anderen Browsergame auch. Manchmal müssen nunmal Klassen leider damit alles fair bleibt.
Aber naja, solche heulenden Leute gibts überall....


----------



## Elimirion (17. Juli 2007)

Roflimbawoot?
 Schurken(ich bin auch einer) beschweren sich hier über nerf... ausser schwert specc-nerv is doch nix schlimmes da o.O(da ich eh faustwaffen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Und Headnut 10 seks sin doch auch genug... wollt ihr die zu tode langweilen in der kopfnuss oder was?
Blenden is ein echter buff... 2 seks weniger is doch nix für 1 min weniger abklingzeit und keine reagenzie


----------



## b1ubb (17. Juli 2007)

so geil ... 

* Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Eiskältefalle' und 'Wildtier ängstigen' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.

jäger im arena team jetzt auch schon unbrauchbar ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 toll


----------



## Ragereaver (17. Juli 2007)

Yenwer schrieb:


> dann kotz doch
> und ich könnt kotzen wenn ich so nen patch bekomme :-P
> 
> und nen Wl muss man schon spielen können keine bange
> ...



1. Wie man in den Wald....
2. Sprach der Mage xD


----------



## Dragonflare (17. Juli 2007)

JUUHUUUUU ^^    palabuffs endlich mal verlängert, danke Blizzard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (17. Juli 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> so geil ...
> 
> * Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Eiskältefalle' und 'Wildtier ängstigen' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.
> 
> ...




ich leide mit dir! :/

* Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Verwandlung' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.


----------



## Tanarmaschu (17. Juli 2007)

Ich finde der Patch ist ein schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Starcraft wurde auch nich sofort parfect ballanced auf den Markt gebracht,
und Wc3 is teilweisse immer noch net ganz ballanced.
Und ein gigantisches Game wie WoW braucht noch länger um richtig geballanced zu werden.
Die Arena is ein völlig neuer bereich is logisch das da bisl herumgebastelt wird.
Entwicklung is doch gut deshalb bezahln wir blizzard ja auch XD.


----------



## Helium (18. Juli 2007)

Kleine Frage nebenbei: Was soll "Dieser Zauber unterliegt nun den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden" heissen?
gibt es nun ein Maximum für Flächen-dmg pro Cast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexar (18. Juli 2007)

nuels schrieb:


> dann kotz doch
> und ich könnt kotzen wenn ich so nen patch bekomme :-P
> 
> und nen Wl muss man schon spielen können keine bange
> ...




LoL was muss man bei einem wl denn können xD nix,der is sowas von  einfach zu spielen das is echt scho krank.faer,doten usw ach ja und dann hat er ja auch noch seelenstein und gs ganz vergessen imba halt.das is eine klassen für püppis


----------



## Raefael (18. Juli 2007)

Cola & Chips zum flame?

//Rafa


----------



## Baly von Nazjatar (18. Juli 2007)

Ich finde es auch sinnvoll, das man den Paldinen endlich eine angemessene Buffdauer zugestanden hat. Zwar hatte es mich bisher noch nie ernsthaft gestört in den Raids ab und zu nachzubuffen, aber beschweren kann man sich nicht drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Helium:
Man kann nicht mehr alles treffen was im AoE steht, sondern nur noch maximal 5 (glaub ich) Ziele. Das ist für die Bombklassen zugleich Lebensversicherung als auch Fluch, da Magier wenigstens beim Bomben nicht mehr so viele Mobs ziehen, dass sie nciht mehr geheilt werden können, wobei man nun auch mehr Bomber braucht um die gleiche Anzahl Viecher zu klatschen. Aber das kam glaube ich schon mit dem 2.0er Patch.

Mal was anderes (sorry das gehört wohl nicht hier hin). Wie kriegt man diese Signaturen mit den Angaben zum Charakter?

Gruß
Die dicke Baly ^^


----------



## CaptainKodak (18. Juli 2007)

> * Formel: Handschuhe - Bedrohung: Diese Verzauberkunstformel ist jetzt beim Rüstmeister der Sha'tari erhältlich. Die benötigten Reagenzien wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 zu entsprechen.



Soll die Formel bei der Himmelswache der Sha'tari oder den Sha'tar erhältlich sein? Bin ein bisschen verwirrt.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Juli 2007)

CaptainKodak schrieb:


> Soll die Formel bei der Himmelswache der Sha'tari oder den Sha'tar erhältlich sein? Bin ein bisschen verwirrt.


Ich würde behaupten:

Almaador
(Almaador)
<Rüstmeister der Sha'tari>


----------



## Shadlyin (18. Juli 2007)

Btw aktualisieren kann was!

Der Blenden-"Buff" wurde schon vor Tagen rausgenommen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiCrO²XiD (18. Juli 2007)

Assad schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Sagt mal, machen sich einige von euch überhaupt Gedanken darüber, was sie hier schreiben? Ein ewiges geflenne, jedesmal wenn Patchdetails veröffentlicht wurden. Dabei haben 80% der whiner nichteinmal nen Char auf dem Testserver.
> 
> ...




/signed

spiele selbst hexer, finde es gerecht!

das gewhine von manchen geht mir aufn sack, blizzard machen ihr Arbeit sehr gut wie ich finde.


----------



## Shadlyin (19. Juli 2007)

Die meisten caster weinen beim schurken ja nur wegen stunlock und mantel der schatten, aber diejenigen haben meistens kein timing für ihre insignie bzw haben gar keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und/oder kommen nicht auf die idee demschurken 5 sek aus dem weg zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



magier, naja, ich kann da nur persönlichen erfahrungen sprechen und der fängt sich nach dem ersten instant ne schöne castfolge ein, meint silence - vampiric embrance - SW - Fear, und wenn doch gleich die insignie kommt muss man eben mal sein schildanschmeißen und wieder 2-3 instants über sich ergehen lassen.
an sich mit etwas übung kein problem.

nur reine (nach-)denksache.


----------



## Mera (19. Juli 2007)

Hunter werden nurnoch genervt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie lange soll das noch weitergehen das keiner mehr nen Hunter zockt?!
Omg Blizz hört mal auf mit dem scheiß...


----------



## Dalmus (19. Juli 2007)

Mera schrieb:


> Hunter werden nurnoch genervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Keks?
Und bevor Du fragst: Ja, ich habe einen 70er Jäger und habe auch die Patchnotes gelesen - vollständig. 
Wo meinst Du bitte, daß es die Hunter mehr als andere Klassen trifft?


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (19. Juli 2007)

Das mit der Eisfalle ist einfach nur Verarsche... 10 Sekunden bringen nichts. Wenn man sich als Hunter einen Verband verpassen will sind die auch rum, um dann eh wieder im Nahkampf zu stehen und den gleichen Schaden wieder zu beziehen. Alternativ kann man in der Zeit ja auch rennen... naja mehr als 1 Schuss bekommt man dann meist eh nicht raus. Ganz vergessen, natürlich muss der Gegner ja auch erstmal so blöde sein und in die schon von weitem erkennbare Falle laufen.
Hat sich dann doch einer reinverirrt, kann er die 10 Sekunden locker abwarten. Bei Schaden ist er raus oder er nimmt gleich seine Insignie. Das ist ja gleich der nächste sinnlose Müll. In der Eisfalle ist man nach logischem Denken ein unbeweglicher Block. Da sollte man rein gar nichts aktivieren können! Keine Insignie etc. BM kann man ja auch nicht im Fear oder Stun aktivieren. Jetzt werden sicher gleich wieder welche Jammern, dass der Hunter dann zu stark wäre... Aber sonst hat die Falle keinen Sinn und kann eigentlich für PvP aus der Leiste gelöscht werden. Lieber eine Schlangenfalle hingehauen die dann mehr Gegner angreift und Zauber- und Bewegungstempo verringert.

Im PvP wird der Hunter immer schwächer. Keine nennenswerten Nahkampfangriffe und nun die Falle sinnlos.

Zum Thema Schurken:
Also irgendwie bringt Huntersmark nichts. Schurken sind trotzdem weg. Pets verfolgen Schurken nicht mehr die Verschwinden klingt für mich ok. Dennoch sollte man als Hunter Fährten lesen können bzw. das Pet sollte Schurken aufspüren können wenn es einmal angegriffen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Moment sind Schurken noch sehr stark im PvP. Je nachdem wie sie ihre Klasse beherrschen schaffen sie es ohne Schaden zu nehmen fast jeden Gegner zu töten.

Hexer:
Dots+Fear und warten... Nebenbei gibts noch ein Gratispet mit "tollen" Eigenschaften. Es kann nicht sein, das man selbst im Vorbeireiten 200m weiter an DoTs verreckt.

zu Palas weil irgendwer meinte sie sind schwach (kp wo das jetzt hier stand)
Palas tragen Platte... macht nicht immun gegen Magie-Schaden, trotzdem macht nicht jede Klasse Magieschaden und für diese ist es extrem schwer einen Pala zu töten. Durch Platte wird der körperliche Schaden stärker gesenkt wodurch es länger dauerterstmal die HP zu senken, wenn man es dann doch schafft kommt Schild und Heal...


----------



## Raefael (19. Juli 2007)

Da steht jetzt wieder eine Menge drin was Diskussionswürdig wäre.
Aber an einem Hexer oder Priester vorbeireiten im PvP?? 
Steig ab und leg ihn um, wo ist da für Dich als BM Hunter das Thema?

//Rafa


----------



## Rascal (19. Juli 2007)

Helium schrieb:


> Kleine Frage nebenbei: Was soll "Dieser Zauber unterliegt nun den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden" heissen?
> gibt es nun ein Maximum für Flächen-dmg pro Cast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich mich auch gefragt, aber die Leute hier scheinen zu sehr beschäftigt sich gegenseitig zu beleidigen...

Kann uns bitte einer Aufklären? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whorr (19. Juli 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> und gewaltig viel bugfixing. bleibt zu hoffen, das die nächstens sachen für content auch noch kommen




Ich sehe nirgentwo einen Vermerk zur Behebung der falschen Anzeige der Orkschultern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (19. Juli 2007)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hab ich mich auch gefragt, aber die Leute hier scheinen zu sehr beschäftigt sich gegenseitig zu beleidigen...
> 
> Kann uns bitte einer Aufklären?
> 
> ...



Das wurde für Magierzauber eingeführt. Ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Gegnern (fragt mich nicht nach der Zahl), hatten diese ihren "Maximalschaden" erreicht. Die zusätzlichen Gegner führten jetzt dazu, dass der Schaden der AoE sich nicht mehr erhöhte, sondern sich gleichzeitig auf alle Gegner verteilte.


----------



## Shadlyin (19. Juli 2007)

> * Mal der Herausforderung: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands wird jetzt durch Treffer von Schaden verursachenden Zaubern auf ein Ziel ausgelöst, anstatt einfach durch direkt Schaden verursachende Zauber.



Das heist im Klartext, dass Mindflay jetzt endlich procct? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sholul (19. Juli 2007)

tanzschluepfer schrieb:


> @ name hab ich vergessen
> 
> 1. absolut niemand keine klasse blieb 20 sekunden im fear
> 2. Sobalt Schaden auf das Fear gemacht wird besteht die größe Warscheinlichkeit das der Fear unterbricht
> ...


 

so mein freund der sonne also warum hat der schurke dich erwischt? du hattest das pech ihn nicht zu sehen? das heist du spielst nicht mit hund?(und bist kein mensch?) oder hattest immer das pech auf nachtelfen mit voll ausgeskillter verstohlenheit und verzauberungen zu treffen... und du machst arena ohne heiler? und ohne eine klasse die den rogue mal kurz weg hält? naja selbst schuld mit einer demo skillung tut er sich nicht ganz so leicht, aber du wirst sehen wenn du mit 14k life und arena gear rum läufst und in deinem team fähige leute spielen sind rogues wenn sie den mantel der schatten raus haben eh down. ACH JA was mir so einfällt der schurke hat keine imunität sondern nur 90% magie resist..... also kann man ihn auch in dieser zeit mit neuen dots treffen und das ist scheiße weil dann dein vanish schon mal fün popo ist.... naja aber auch der gebrechen hexer hat nichts zu jammern als priest ist man nur opfer wenn man voll dots drauf hat und nicht mal dispellen kann weil der kack sonst für 3-6k crittet wenn man pech hat... aber naund? das ist halt so dafür mach ich keinen dudu oder warri down als rogue okay im 1on1 vieleicht aber in der arena wo zu 70% ein heiler dabei ist..... und ich spiele priest und rogue, und priester sind auch opfer wenn sie nicht voll dis geskillt haben.


das mit dem schwertprocc ist schon recht hart den im pve sind 3fach proccs schon öfter mal da gewesen aber naja dann spielen halt bald alle dagger-pve

in diesem sinne


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (19. Juli 2007)

Raefael schrieb:


> Da steht jetzt wieder eine Menge drin was Diskussionswürdig wäre.
> Aber an einem Hexer oder Priester vorbeireiten im PvP??
> Steig ab und leg ihn um, wo ist da für Dich als BM Hunter das Thema?
> 
> //Rafa



Bezog sich hauptsächlich auf av. Wenn man dort etwas später einsteigt und die Allianz schon den Fh hat (nördlich von der Höhle, komm ned auf den Namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) steht da meist nicht nur einer. Natürlich kann man absteigen und sich mit dem Hexer anlegen, allerdings stürmen alle anderen gleich ebenso drauf. Kann man nur hoffen so weit wie möglich zu kommen um am nächsten FH wiederbelebt zu werden


----------



## Vatty (20. Juli 2007)

Und die Def. Krieger verlieren weiterhin die Aggro, weil es wieder keine Rüstungen oder Verzauberungen mit + Bedrohung für sie gibt. Stattdessen werden die Palas weiter aufgewertet.

Na das fördert den Spielspaß ungemein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (20. Juli 2007)

Vatty schrieb:


> Und die Def. Krieger verlieren weiterhin die Aggro, weil es wieder keine Rüstungen oder Verzauberungen mit + Bedrohung für sie gibt. Stattdessen werden die Palas weiter aufgewertet.
> 
> Na das fördert den Spielspaß ungemein.
> 
> ...



Schildblockwert ist deine zusätzliche Bedrohung. Und noch keiner hat die Gegenstände aus Zul'Aman gesehn.


----------



## beute (21. Juli 2007)

paar posts gelesen, und wie es aussieht spielt hier kein mensch arena.
und irgendwie glauben immer alle der schurke wäre zu kras overpowered oO

jungs, world of roguecraft ist schon lange her, es hat sich so viel geändert, die klasse schurke vor BC ist mit der heutigen kaum noch zu vergleichen.


----------



## rellikemmiT (21. Juli 2007)

ätzend das die abhärtwertung jetzt auch bei dots's die crit-chance senkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (21. Juli 2007)

rellikemmiT schrieb:


> ätzend das die abhärtwertung jetzt auch bei dots's die crit-chance senkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DoTs critten auch immer so oft.


----------



## rellikemmiT (21. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> DoTs critten auch immer so oft.




feuerbrand?! aber hast natürlich recht nur der schaden wird reduzíert...ich kacknoob^^


----------



## Torgi (25. Juli 2007)

Ich hoffe mal das sie das problem mit den niedrigen frames bei vielen spielern auf gefixt haben......


----------



## flyinghfalcon (25. Juli 2007)

Zum glück sind bei uns palas die segen erhöht wurden, und ind er alten welt der fraktionen auch mal was getan wurde, der patch ist mir sympathisch voll in ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isador87 (25. Juli 2007)

Wie es so schön bei nem "Sun Effects" Video steht:    " They finnally fixed the sun! "


----------



## Ragnarok von Khadgar (26. Juli 2007)

net schlecht nur gutes für Paladine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeadwomen (26. Juli 2007)

hm....find ich ja mal super wieder mit dem blenden dass man jetzt kein pulver mehr braucht......was mach ich nun mit den 400 blendungspulver auf der bank?^^


----------



## Dalmus (26. Juli 2007)

Undeadwomen schrieb:


> hm....find ich ja mal super wieder mit dem blenden dass man jetzt kein pulver mehr braucht......was mach ich nun mit den 400 blendungspulver auf der bank?^^


Fein aufbewahren, denn dieser Punkt wurde inzwischen ("vorübergehend") wieder aus den Patchnotes entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruansiel (26. Juli 2007)

Andererseits würde dann vielleicht der Anteil an Blendungspulver, der bisher in Plunderkisten zu finden war, durch etwas brauchbareres ersetzt *hoff*

Blendungspulver ist natürlich nicht unbrauchbar, aber die bloße Masse, in der man es bekommen hat war schon ein klein wenig nervig...


----------



## Prot0is (26. Juli 2007)

> aum aus dem Ei geschlüpft und schon ein ausgewachsener Kackvogel.



LOL! ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein vor lachen xDD! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayerinoo (26. Juli 2007)

nuels schrieb:


> echt ma ist das scheiße -.- man lasst doch die <Wls ma in ruh!!! hab extra Wl angefangen weil die so stark waren und die werden immer schwächer und schwächer das nervt extreeeeem
> wenn die noch schlechter werden, dann hör ich auf mit wow weil ich kein bock mehr hab ne neue klasse anzufangen
> 
> nur nerfs für hexer echt kagge -.-
> ...




tjo, da finde ich dass es genau die richtigen trifft. eben die leute, die nen wl anfangen weil er so stark is. tja, dann wirst dir wohl etwas skill aneigenen müssen... l2p


----------



## Boomslang (27. Juli 2007)

Eisfalle und co. nur 10 Sekunden ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dann sollen sie die Aufladezeit auch runtersetzen !!! Weil die Dauer der Eisfalle zeiht sich ja automatisch von der Aufladezeit der neuen Eisfalle ab !

Wie lange hält sone Schaaf verzauberung eines Magiers eigentlich an auf PVP Ziele ?


----------



## Dalmus (27. Juli 2007)

Boomslang schrieb:


> Eisfalle und co. nur 10 Sekunden ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


- Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Verwandlung' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 
Sekunden verringert.


----------



## Gnommer (28. Juli 2007)

hexer haben alle 5 dots? abhärtung gegen dots ist ein berechtigter nerf weil hexer sowieso von nichts aufgehalten werden? 
den skill-tree destro kann man dann also gleich rauspatchen, wir sucken in der arena und im massenpvp und überhaupt reroll ich glaub ich doch endlich n mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da geht das pet wenigstens nicht so schnell down, eventl n shm = same...jetzt wo die nur noch für 10sec verbannt werden können machen die beim mage doch auch weiter dmg während er im eiskasten sitzt und wartet oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gebrechen hexer sind in der arena ab 3vs3 sowieso völlig überbewertet...burst dmg teams vs. 3 gute gebrechen hexer gewinnen so gut wie immer...ganz zu schweigen davon wie uninteressant es im 5vs5 arena ist, dass shadows und hexer irgendwo irgendwen irgendwie dotten während man mit 3dd fokussiert durch das gegnerische team wämmst...und erst das gelächter wenn damm mal nen SB abknickt und ab ins shm totem knallt: "IMMUN"...haha der hatte bestimmt schattentrance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



desweiteren suckt das opfern des LWs als destro...in der arena 3vs3 kann man noch glück haben im 5vs5 suckts gewaltig trotz des schildes innerhalb von 5sec down zu gehen :/ nichtmal nen jäger pet kriegt man entscheidend in den griff als destro und da hat er noch kaum geschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

klar destro ist keine pvp skillung...aber in der arena wenn man dazu kommt (mit succy draussen) bisher deutlich besser als die hier geflamten "ich mach 5 dots und gut iss"-gebrechen hansis (die es so gar nicht gibt btw)

und noch etwas, dass suckt: hexer auf dämonologie sollten aus prinzip 30sec dämonen verbannen können...elementare wären egal aber dämonen!!

egal ich bin ja als dämon-skilled trotzdem noch topp in duellen und alle anderen hexer wohl auch...und auch ohne 20sec fear kann man im alterac immernoch die türme holen...


----------



## Boomslang (30. Juli 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> - Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Verwandlung' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10
> Sekunden verringert.




Ups Danke !
hab das wohl überlesen....

Ich such halt immer noch dem Satz : "Die tote Zone beim Jäger wurde auf 4 Meter reduziert" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (30. Juli 2007)

Boomslang schrieb:


> Ich such halt immer noch dem Satz :"Die tote Zone beim Jäger wurde auf 4 Meter reduziert"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Beträgt die Tote Zone des Jägers nicht eh nur 4 Meter wenn man's genau nimmt (8m Nahkampf-Mindestdistanz - 4m Nahkampfreichweite)? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotti (30. Juli 2007)

Grüsse

Also ich finde dass die Schurken nicht so generft wurden.
Irgendeiner hat geschrieben dass er in Inis nur 25-27% des Gesamtschadens bringt.
Dass is halt dein Pech Junge.Dafür gibt es 3 Gründe.
Entweder passt deine Skillung nicht,oder dein Equip is Mist!
Oder aber du kannst deine Klasse nicht Spielen.
Wenn ich in eine Ini gehe bin ich zu 95% auf Platz eins beim Dmg.
Egal ob PvP oder PvE geht ein Schurke voll ab.
Sicher beisst man sich am Krieger (fast) immer die Zähne aus oder Verreckt an den Dots!Aber was solls?
Is ja nur ein Spiel^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bishop13 (31. Juli 2007)

Xenor schrieb:


> *räusper*
> Stille?
> *räusper*



Wenn Du dich dann aus der Weihe bewegst, ist der Stilleeffekt aufgehoben...Man kann auch 2 Palas mitnehmen, die sich dann eben sehr gut absprechen müssen^^

Zum Thema WL: Nerfen, denn sie sind viel zu stark. Natürlich sind sie extrem anfällig gg. Krieger und Schurken, auch Jäger sind übel, aber ein gut gespielter WL in einem passenden Arenateam ist ein Killer. Kann man nur immer wieder sagen: Viel HP, Fear, Flüche für jede Situation (Fluch der Sprachen auf den Heiler und dann schön unterbrechen mit Fear, Zaubersperre oder durch andere Klassen), Pet, GS, Heilmöglichkeiten durch Spells, usw. Im BG, wo es meist unorganisierter zugeht ist der WL noch stärker. Man muss ihn natürlich spielen können, das stimmt schon...

Thema Pala: Extremer Nerf mit SDF und SDO, aber auch gerechtfertigt! Soll ja alles noch Spass machen, und so wird die Balance verbessert...Die länger wirkenden Segen (die Standardsegen) waren lange überfällig, zum Glück kommen sie nun bald. Aber ich finde, man sollte auf 30min für die kleinen und 60min für die großen Segen kommen, haben die anderen Klassen ja auch.

Das sind die Klassen gewesen, die ich spiele, zu den anderen kann ich wenig "handfestes" sagen, daher lasse ich es!


----------



## bishop13 (31. Juli 2007)

LordThunderbolt schrieb:


> schweift zwar etwas ab, aber heute nacht 4 duelle mit retripala gegen warlock gemacht.
> 
> warlock eröffnet mit fear, dottet mich zu, tot in dem mom wo ich ausm fear rauskomme
> 
> ...




Du machst nichts falsch, der Fehler liegt allenfalls im Denkansatz. Ein Pala, egal welcher Skillung, hat gegen einen Caster in 99% der Fälle keine Chance im 1vs1. Egal ob das Hexer, Schattenpriester, Mage oder auch Eleschami ist...Die einzigen Klassen, gegen die ein Pala eine Chance hat, sind Krieger und Schurke, evtl. auch noch Jäger. Das ist einfach so und durch die Unterschiede der Klassen ja auch durchaus beabsichtigt. Ich finde das auch gut, denn primär soll WoW ja ein "Rollenspiel" sein. 
Wie hier schon oft geschrieben hat jede Klasse "Hassklassen" gegen die einfach kein Kraut gewachsen ist. Krieger haben es solo auch nicht leicht gegen Caster, aber 2 Caster gg. Pala und Krieger geht meist für die Plattenträger aus. Man muss als Pala seine Mitstreiter bestmöglich supporten, wofür man ja auch massig Möglichkeiten hat! 

Und solo, das muss man ganz klar sagen, hat der Pala eben oft das Nachsehen, wie gesagt, gg. Caster fast immer.


----------



## Technocrat (31. Juli 2007)

bishop13 schrieb:


> Zum Thema WL: Nerfen, denn sie sind viel zu stark. Natürlich sind sie extrem anfällig gg. Krieger und Schurken, auch Jäger sind übel, aber ein gut gespielter WL in einem passenden Arenateam ist ein Killer. Kann man nur immer wieder sagen: Viel HP, Fear, Flüche für jede Situation (Fluch der Sprachen auf den Heiler und dann schön unterbrechen mit Fear, Zaubersperre oder durch andere Klassen), Pet, GS, Heilmöglichkeiten durch Spells, usw. Im BG, wo es meist unorganisierter zugeht ist der WL noch stärker. Man muss ihn natürlich spielen können, das stimmt schon...



Da pflichte ich Dir bei, aber ich fürchte, das wird nichts: gerüchteweise spielt der CEO von Blizz einen Horde Lock...


----------



## Lightlemon (31. Juli 2007)

Flauwy schrieb:


> Jäger
> * Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Eiskältefalle' und 'Wildtier ängstigen' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.



Ich frag mich was soll das,will Blizzard aus den Jägern ein häufchen elend aus denen machen?
Wenn ich jemand in der Falle hab muss ich erstmal reichlich abstand nehmen, um auch den Gezielten schuß anwenden zu können und darauf folgende schüße wie zb,erschütternde schuß und so. Und wenn der jenige, früher aus der falle kommt hab ich als Jäger(Treffsicherheit)  null chance mehr. Blizzard macht sich nur feinde,es wundert mich überhaupt das Blizzard 9mio. aktive konten verzeichnen kann.Durch die ganzen patchen machen die doch das spiel kaputt.


----------



## Boomslang (31. Juli 2007)

Lightlemon schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was soll das,will Blizzard aus den Jägern ein häufchen elend aus denen machen?
> Wenn ich jemand in der Falle hab muss ich erstmal reichlich abstand nehmen, um auch den Gezielten schuß anwenden zu können und darauf folgende schüße wie zb,erschütternde schuß und so. Und wenn der jenige, früher aus der falle kommt hab ich als Jäger(Treffsicherheit)  null chance mehr. Blizzard macht sich nur feinde,es wundert mich überhaupt das Blizzard 9mio. aktive konten verzeichnen kann.Durch die ganzen patchen machen die doch das spiel kaputt.




Geb ich dir recht ! Das geilste am Jäger sind die Fallen ! Voll geil find ich auch, dass wenn man 2 Ziele angreift, man das erste solang auf BoFrost stellt bis das 2. hinüber ist.
Mich würde mal interessieren wie ein Blizzard Mitarbeiter im PVP mit nem Jäger spielt. Hopst der auch durch die gegend und macht ne 180 Grad drehung wärend der Flucht um dem anstürmenden Gegner eine zu verpassen ?
Stell sich mal einer folgendes vor :

Krieger oder Schurke haben einen so weit --> Nahkampf .... Ok kein Prob meint der Jäger. Stellen wir den dicken kalt. Schwupps. *fröstel* *fröstel*.... So jetzt mal auf idealerweise 41 Meter Abstand gehen und mal den gezielten oder zuverlässigen anwerfen.... Scheiße ist nur dass bei ca 25 Meter die Eisfalle schonwieder vorbei ist bevor !!!!! ja bevor ich mich in Stellung gebracht und nur auch den Gegner anvisiert habe WEIIIIIL ich garantiert verkrüpelndes oder sonstwas drin hab und mehr oder weniger auf Distanz humpele.... Krieger komtm wieder angebraust und CD von Eisfalle ist natürlich noch nicht wieder auf 0. Wobei vereisen alleine kein Schaden macht.....
Ich mein man bekommt das wirklich schon irgendwie manchmal hin. Aber ne wirklich schöne klare Taktik gibts wohl kaum. Es seiden [2deutig] ich bin BM uns lass meinen hässlichen weißen Tiger aus Winterquell auf das Ziel los [/2deutig]

Hab auch noch andere Chars mit denen ich mir meine Taktik zurechtlegen kann je nach Gegner. Da kann ich sogar wählen wie ich vorgehe. Manchmal sogar wählen auf was ich grad mehr Lust habe. Beim Jäger jedoch ist die Wahl immer sehr begrenzt. Weil es im PvP nicht viele möglichkeiten gibt da mir ja jeder entgegenrennt und ich auf distanz kämpfen will/soll.... Und jetzt nimtm man uns die einzige möglichkeit weg den Gegner auf Distanz zu bringen. DANN WILL ICH ABER AUCH, WIE OBEN SCHON ERWÄHNT AUCH EINE FEAR FUNKTION !!!! Der Rennt dnan weg und ich jag ihm nen Pfeil in Arsch !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bogenchamp (31. Juli 2007)

zomfg ihr hunter skillt doch einfach alle überleben ... hab nix davon gelesen das der stich generft wird also hält der wharscheinlich noch seine 12 sek ich und n kumpel ziehn damit alles ab (kumpel = ice mage) 
einfach einen ccn und den anderen schnell down nehemn 
und pala + warri eh das einfachste überhaup einer kommt ins main target dann wird er verprügelt irgendwann muss der pala ja ma healn ... dan counter und schneeeelll down



sry für rechtschreibfehler


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (1. August 2007)

Bogenchamp schrieb:


> zomfg ihr hunter skillt doch einfach alle überleben ... hab nix davon gelesen das der stich generft wird also hält der wharscheinlich noch seine 12 sek


ja wird das ein lustiges spiel, jeder depp is sv-hunter
wozu 3 skillbäume...

ein fear wäre schon nice für den hunter, wäre auch leicht implementierbar durch das pet
umgedrehtes knurren sozusagen
ist ja schließlich ein wildtier und wer ist bitte eigentlich so irre und rennt nicht vor einem zb löwen weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnommer (2. August 2007)

7R0J4N3R schrieb:


> ist ja schließlich ein wildtier und wer ist bitte eigentlich so irre und rennt nicht vor einem zb löwen weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




grosse böse bären, andere raubkatzen, bäume, eulenirgendwas, untote...dann noch so irre, die auf brennenden pferden reiten...jäger selbst die schon ganz andere tiere gesehen haben...krieger die es gewohnt sind gegner vor sich zu haben deren knie auf gesichtshöhe waren...achso, und alle die gerne kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niel (9. August 2007)

Wie sieht's mit den Orcschultern aus? Werden die mal wieder größer? ^^


----------



## Boomslang (9. August 2007)

Niel schrieb:


> Wie sieht's mit den Orcschultern aus? Werden die mal wieder größer? ^^




Jo sischer, sieht ja so wohl etwas Kacka aus !

.... Und die Von den Blutelfen werden dann umgewandelt in rosarote Watte-Abschmink-pads   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yellow.Fatality (17. August 2007)

Also die Orcschultern gehören auf jeden Fall sofort gefixt..... das kann doch net so schwer sein, sie wieder ansehlich zu machen...


----------



## Naho (18. August 2007)

wann werden die shcultern wieder größer?


----------



## Isegrim (18. August 2007)

Naho schrieb:


> wann werden die shcultern wieder größer?



Mit Patch 2.2.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...11204&sid=3


----------



## NewRagnar24X (25. Juli 2012)

5 Jahre Später .... 

WoW komplett verändert, Juhu


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juli 2012)

Aha. Sinnlos-Beitrag der Woche. Warum hast nicht gleich 1.2 rausgekramt, 2.2 ist doch viel zu neu. Zumal zwar umfangreiche, im Detail aber nur marginale Anpassungen vorgenommen wurden.


----------



## sharas1 (25. Juli 2012)

Blöd geschaut habe ich trotzdem....

Manchmal ist Threadnekrophilie ganz charmant, finde ich


----------



## Murfy (25. Juli 2012)

Warum werden solche threads eigentlich nicht geschlossen? 

mfg


----------



## Derulu (25. Juli 2012)

Ich sehe jetzt 5 Jahre nach dem letzten Beitrag dazu nicht wirklich noch großes Diskussionspotential, abgesehen von unnötigen Kleinkriegen zwischen Nostalgikern und Fotschrittlern

Fazit: Closed


----------

